#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-01
<elias_a> Onkos muilla ollut vakausongelmia 64-bittisen firefoxin kanssa Ubuntussa?
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KJLTQi -> Translations : OpenTeacher
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jsqA8B -> freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<Olotila> mikä raid ohjainkortti kannattaa laittaa linuxille?
<Olotila> 4 teran levyä pitäis saada pelaamaan linukassa
<cygnus0111> jee, hdmi-äänet saatu toimiin :D
<cygnus0111> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QZJKa0 -> SoundTroubleshootingProcedure - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<cygnus0111> tuosta tuon ekan komennon laittoi ja boottasi, niin sen jälkeen lähti toimimaan, kun vaihtoi ääniasetuksista "Digital Stereo (HDMI) nr 2 Output)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-02
<Olotila> mikä olis hyvä 100-300e raid kortti?
<Olotila> joku yleinen eikä joku ihmekortti
<Olotila> 4 levyä pitäis mahtua, 1TB per levy
<Olotila> ei tarvi boottia sieltä
<Olotila> pitäs toimia sekä windowsinlle että linukalle
<czr_> Olotila, areca
<Olotila> joo kattelin jo vähän arecaa
<Olotila> hintahaarukka on mulla 100-300e, menee vähän yli areca
<Olotila> mites tämä:
<Olotila> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p753057_Adaptec-RAID-6805E-KIT-512-SATA-SAS.html
<czr_> se on halvin mita voin suositella
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HfLz12 -> Adaptec RAID 6805E KIT/512 SATA/SAS - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
<Olotila> miksi?
<czr_> miksi mitä_
<czr_> ?
<Olotila> että miksi se on halvin mitä voit suositella
<czr_> koska halvempia en voi suositella.
<Olotila> miksi?
<czr_> koska en suosittele kakkaa.
<Olotila> mikä tekee muista kakkaa?
<czr_> joku muu voi suositella sitä sit jos haluaa :-)
<czr_> ne yleiset syyt
<Olotila> mitä ominaisuuksia minun kantsii välttää?
<Olotila> okei, mitkä :)
<czr_> huonot linux-ajurit, epästabiili firmis, rikkinainen raid-rebuild, yms
<Olotila> adaptecillä pitäis olla ainaki jonkulainen maine linux-ajureiden kanssa
<czr_> jos sul on 15v vanha kortti niin ehkä sit
<czr_> ei adaptec tee varsinaisesti omaa rautaa enää, eikä sen vuoksi myöskään arureita
<czr_> mut, jatkan töitä :-) onnea etsintään
<Olotila> ok, tänks :)
<Olotila> pirun vaikea löytää hyvää tietoa näistä
<Olotila> pinnallisia artikkeleita jos sitäkään
<czr_> eihän ole, just kerroin sulle mitä tarvit tietää :-)
<czr_> jos haluat säästää niin laita linuxin swraid
<czr_> (rahaa siis, ei aikaa)
<czr_> jos haluat säästää aikaa niin laita areca
<Olotila> jos adaptecin korteille löytyy lähteitä missä sanotaan, että ajurit, firmis ja rebuld sukkaa, sitten uskon
<Olotila> ei riitä portit emossa
<czr_> sit on jotain kans mis on lsi:tä mut ei ole itsellä näppituntumaa niin paljon
<Olotila> meni vanha io kortti rikki
<czr_> 3ware on kans kait ok joskus ollu, mut ne on aika kalliita
<Olotila> joo noita olen katellu
<Olotila> ominaisuuksien ja hinnan perusteella adaptec olis hyvä, mutta pitäis selvittää just luotettavuus, vaivattomuus jne
<czr_> ah, uskonpuute. no, siihen en voi valitettavasti auttaa :-)
<Olotila> TRIM olis kiva
<Olotila> joo, ateistin perussynti :D
<Olotila> just niinko tämä artikkeli, aivan turha:
<Olotila> http://devicegadget.com/hardware/adaptec-raid-6805-review/3959/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NDNmU6 -> Adaptec RAID 6805 Review | Hardware
<czr_> Olotila, mita sa trimmilla teet terasilla levyilla?
<Olotila> katsoin kristallipallosta että tökkään siihen vielä jonain päivänä ssdeen
<czr_> en usko et trimmia loytyy geneerisista raidikorteista, flashhiohjaimet on asia erikseen ja hintakin on eri kokoluokassa
<Olotila> oli vähän hämärä kuva, mutta futurepruuffia se olis
<Olotila> joo niin näyttää olevan
<czr_> en usko = en ole seurannut tilannetta vahaan aikaan enka ennen sita koskaan ole tormannyt etta olisi ollut.
<czr_> Olotila, itse olen kayttanyt googlen kanssa "malli linux problems" hauissa
<czr_> sit luultavasti haluat rajoittaa tulokset vuoden mukaan myos
<czr_> et vanhimmat jaa pois
<czr_> mut edelleenkin, areca on halvin hyva :-)
<czr_> Olotila, http://www.damicon.fi/hinnastot/tallennus/raid noi LSI:t pitäis kans olla ihan ok linuxilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sDna8l -> RAID | Damicon Kraa Oy
<Olotila> joo täytyy kattoa noita arecoja, löytyy aika hyvin:
<Olotila> http://www.mindfactory.de/search_result.php/search_query/areca/Hardware/Controller/Controller+SATA.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/yqqkdW -> Suche nach "areca" - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
<czr_> ARC-1210 luultavasti on se mita haet
<czr_> tarkista vain et emossa on pci-e x8
<czr_> paristovarmennus on noihin kalliihko
<Mkaysi> Osaako joku sanoa mitä "tietoturva syistä muotoa listen on * kannattaa välttää OpenNTPd asetustiedostossa"? http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Unix/OpenNTPD#Ajan_jakaminen_l.C3.A4hiverkon_koneille
<Mkaysi> *mitä tarkoittaa
<czr_> tarkoittaa sitä että listen * sanoisi että kuultele paketteja kaikkialta, myös internetistä
<czr_> eli käytännössä ihan sama varoitus kuin minkä tahansa palvelun kanssa jota ei bindaa
<Sysi> Olotila: uudemmilla sandforce-ohjainta käyttävillä ssd:illä TRIM ei oo niin pakollinen, ohjaimen firmis osaa hoitaa aika hyvin
 * czr_ epailee vahvasti tuota hyvinhoitamista
<Sysi> "tarpeeksi hyvin"
<czr_> epailen sitakin
<czr_> perusongelma on se et miten firmis, joka nakee vain lohko-operaatioita, jotka eivat edes ole jarjestyksessa, ymmartaa etta joku alue ei ole enaa tarpeellinen ja osaa kierrattaa sen (se mihin TRIMia tarvitaan)
<czr_> mahdollista FAT:illa tietyin rajoituksin, mut kuka nyt FAT:tia SSD:lla kayttais
<czr_> tasmalleen sama ongelma kaikilla usb-flasheilla ja SD:eilla yms
<Wompatti> Onko joku kokeillut vielä lightdm:ää? Yritin asentaa, mutta ruudulle tuli vain x-osoitin.
<Sysi> onko sulla muita displaymanagereita asennettuna
<Wompatti> Ei
<Wompatti> Nykyään käytössä automaattikirjautuminen konsoliin ja siitä startx käyntiin automaattisesti.
<Wompatti> Siinä on vaan se huono puoli, ettei pysty toista sessiota avaamaan eri käyttäjälle.
<czr> Wompatti, oletko kokeillu tata: Ctrl+Alt+F2 (esim), kirjaudut sisaan toisena kayttajana, ja sit ajat startx
<czr> pitais luoda toinen X sessio
<Wompatti> czr: "server is already active for display 0"
<czr> hmph.
<czr> kai sille voi antaa parametrina :1 tai jotain :-)
<czr> en ma muista mut kyl toi pitais onnistua "jotenkin noin"
<Wompatti> czr: se ei silti ole lightdm
<czr> se ei ole myoskaan appelsiini.
<Sysi> onkohan lightdm sama kuin lxdm
<Wompatti> czr: sain lightdm:n toimimaan poistamalla gtk-engines-unicon, joka bugitti
<Wompatti> Sen sijaan kun yrittää kirjautua, se kaatuu enkä löydä lokeista syytä tähän.
<Wompatti> startx:llä pääsee edelleen gnomeen
<czr> Wompatti, aja se stracella (lightdm) siten et strace seuraa myos forkit ja tallettaa tracen tmp:iin stderr:in sijaan
<czr> sit kun lightdm kaatuu niin katsot sielta dumpista et mita se teki viimeksi ja yritat mahdollisesti korreloida sielta korjaustoimenpiteet
<Wompatti> czr: ok
<Olotila2> 7join #linux-raid
<bioterror> onko kova zänneli?
<Olotila> ei
<kakeman> mite ois gnome työpöytä kden ohjelmilla
<Jupp3> no se on jos haluat sen niin olevan?
<bioterror> mikä estää pilaamasta hyvää gnomea
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-03
<harto> mitäköhän nyt kävi kun kesken youtube-videon katselun hävis yhtäkkiä joka puolelta kaikki teema-asetukset gnomesta
<reaby> onkohan kellään mitään hajua miksi näyttö menee 10 min kuluttua pimeeks vaikka kaikki virransäästöasetukset on pois päältä
<reaby> oon nyt yrittäny vaikka mitä mut loppuu ruksit kde:stä
<reaby> czr ping :)
<reaby> jaa ehkäpä xset -dpms toimii..
<czr_> plong
<czr_> reaby
<Olotila> ubuntu ei muista n'pp'imist;n asetuksia kun boottaan
<Olotila> vaikka olen ottanu pois USA asettelun
<Olotila> pännii
<Olotila> joutuu aina vaihtaan
<bioterror> :(
<kakeman> mitenköhän konffais ton ulkoisen näytön toimimaan
<bioterror> Olotila, onko sulla joku tälläne: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<Olotila> joo katon kohta, buuttaan päivitysten vuoksi
<Olotila> kumma että pitää bootata mutta eniveis
<Olotila> ;;
<Olotila> joo sama homma viel'
<Olotila> Fin lukee yl'palkissa
<Olotila> kele
<Olotila> öö
<Olotila> bioterror, ei ole xorg.conf.d hakemistoa
<bioterror> onko sulla sitten Xorg.conf?
<Olotila> ei
<Olotila> ubuntu 11.04
<bioterror> oh why oh why :)
<Olotila> mistä muuten näki onko 64 vai 32 bittinen asennus?
<Olotila> ku ei muista ei muista
<bioterror> uname -a
<bioterror> se kertoo i686 tai x86_64
<Olotila> joo 32bit
<topyli> bioterror: ei kellään ole xorg.conffia jos ei jostain erikoisesta syystä ole joutunut semmoisen tekemään
<Wompatti> Onko Ubuntussa vielä käytössä HAL? Itselläni oli joskus sellainen ongelma, että HAL:n asetustiedoissa oli oletuksena us aina.
<bioterror> Wompatti, missään ei ole halia
<bioterror> koko kökön koodaaja totesi itsekkin että toon ihan käyttökelvoton ;)
<Wompatti> ok
<topyli> hal on kuollut, ja hyvä niin
<bioterror> onkos se nyt udev mikä sen korvasi
<bioterror> vaiko evdev, emmie muista!
<topyli> evdev huolehtii juurikin näistä näppiksistä ja hiiristä ym.
<bioterror> jooo, udev on korvannut HALin
<Olotila> onko tässä device manageria
<Olotila> 6 versiossa oli
<Tm_T> Olotila: tarkennatko mikä on tämä device manager ja mikä versio 6?
<reaby> czr_: homma ok. toi komento auttoi.. kiitos.
<pesasa> Olikohan FreeBSD:ssä käytössä hal? Viikonloppuna koettelin asennella virtuaalikoneeseen ja jossain ainakin tuo vilahti.
<Sysi> pesasa: ei liity kanavan aiheeseen, mutta tietääkseni on, tosin devd on myös olemassa
<czr> reaby, ah, en yhdistany tuota pingia sun ongelmaan :-)
<czr> mut, paras apu on oma apu!
<crope> kellään myydä Conax CAMia sopuhintaan, eli about 25egeä
<czr> crope, aihe ei kuulu kanavalle, kokeile offtopicilla
<crope> liittyypä kuule enemmän mitä arvaatkaan
<Tm_T> osaat varmaan sitten kertoa miten (:
<ighea> ette saa sille ajureita jossette lakkaa kiukuttelemasta x)
<Tm_T> öh, silloin olisi paljon sopivampia kanavia olemassa (:
<czr> ei kai tassa kukaan kiukuttele erityisesti :-)
<crope> ny meni anyseen CAM jäihin, tehkää ite :(
<ighea> nii
<czr> nii!
<ighea> mähän sanoin että älkää kiukutelko x(
<Olotila>  miten saan ati radeon hd 5770 ajurit tähän=
<Olotila> ?
<Sysi> kokeile "Laiteajurit" ohjelmalla, jos ei osaa tarjota niin atin sivuilta
<Olotila> kokeilin drivers, sieltä löytyi jotain
<Olotila> ati binary x.org driver
<Sysi> se
<Olotila> ok, mitä sitten?
<Olotila> löytyi myös atin sivulta, imutin sieltäkin
<tuhoojabotti> Mul toimas hd5770 suoraa suljetuil.
<Sysi> annat sen ajurityökalun asentaa ja reboottaat
<Olotila> k
<Olotila> gedit alkaa lukemaan sitä kun tuplaklikkaan
<Olotila> se on .run tiedost
<Sysi> siis ei nyt tarvi mitää sillä ladatulla, "Laiteajurit" tekee kaiken mitä tarvii
<Olotila> joo miten se lähtee alkuun se homma?
<Olotila> mulla on eng versio, ei ole sitä laiteajurit-juttua
<czr> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<czr> sit valitset sen loytamana sopivan suljetun ajurin, painat "Activate" ja close. voi olla et joudut buuttaamaan sen jalkeen
<czr> (en ole atin suljettuja kayttanyt koskaan)
<czr> itsellani on lucid, uudemmista ubuntuista en osaa sanoa
<Olotila> tässä on unity, ei löydä mitään noista
<Olotila> system tai administration tai hardware drivers
<Olotila> system settings löytyy
<czr> ehka joku jolla on unity osaa auttaa..
<Sysi> kirjota hakulaatikkoon drivers
<Olotila> joo löyty
<Olotila> activated but not currently in use
<Olotila> remove, help, close
<tuhoojabotti> Ootko yrittäny jotain muita asentaa?
<Olotila> en, laitoin vain sen ati x.orgin
<Olotila> ehkä pitäis vain bootata?
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa'a
<Olotila> Tm_T: löysin sen device managerin ja asensin
<Sysi> jos et oo bootannu sen asennuksen jälkeen niin sitte tarvii
<Olotila> -> boot
<Olotila> joo nyt on aktivoitu ja k'yt;ss'
<Olotila> perkele t't' n'pp'imist;n asettelua
<czr> :-)
<Olotila> millt' t'm'n saisi uskomaan, ett' haluan skandinaavisen n';;iksen aina ja ikusesti
<Olotila> kele
<Olotila> öö
<Olotila> tsiisus
<hiippariX> ainaki toi näky
<Olotila> missähän se säätö on oikeasti?
<Olotila> tuo yläpalkki ei tottele
<Olotila> olen laittanu finnin ekaksi
<Olotila> olen ottanu usan pois kahesti
<hiippariX> millaiset asetukset nyt on
<hiippariX> kaikki näyttää mulle oikein
<Olotila> nyt siellä näkyi fin mutta tuli vääriä merkkejä
<Olotila> joo kun taas laitoin oikein
<Olotila> niin nyt näkyy
<Olotila> jos boottaan, menee väärin
<hiippariX> irssi ?
<Olotila> no jos irssissä on vika, miksei ubuntu usko, kun otan USAn pois?
<hiippariX> tjaa'a..
<czr> vika voi olla molemmissa erikseen Olotila
<czr> ei mulla ainakaan toimi toi language selector gnomessa erityisen hyvin
<Olotila> no testaan niin, että boottaan, käynnistän writen ja kirjotan
<Olotila> -> boot
<hiippariX> olikohan ubuntu 11.04 kyse
<czr> "unity"
<hiippariX> en oo sitä koneelle laittanu
<hiippariX> odotan sitä lokakuun versioo
<czr> ma odotan (kauhulla) seuraavaa LTS:aa
<hiippariX> uskon
<Olotila> joo ei
<Olotila> ;;''
<Olotila> t;tt;r;;
<hiippariX> eli pitää jenkkinäppis asetukset siinä ?
<Olotila> joo
<puunakki> Olotila: Mulla on ratkasu
<Olotila> anna tulla
<puunakki> Älä booti.
<puunakki> toimii mulla
<Olotila> "ratkaisu"
<Olotila> jep
<puunakki> nimenomaan
<Olotila> töttöröö
<hiippariX> meinas tulla äsken kolat näppikselle
<tale> Cola powered keyboards, yay.
<pesasa> Eikös näppäimistöasetus kannattaisi valita siinä login-ruudussa?
<pesasa> Käyttäjätunnus, näppäimistövalinta, salasana.
<Echramath> Siinä kai on lähinnä kieli?
<pekka__> iltaa taloon!
<pekka__> kukahan osaisi/ haluaisi auttaa wlan onkelmien kanssa?
<Echramath> Mikä on ongelman kuvaus?
<pekka__> vähän tässä näköjään evotan jo pelkästään ircin opettelun kanssa :D
<pekka__> ongelma on siis sen kaltainen, että ubuntu 11.04 ei löydä langatonta verkkoa. verkko on toiminnassa, puhelin sen löytää, mutta läppäri ei.
<bioterror> mikäs verkkokortti sulla on siellä langattomana
<bioterror> joku broadcom kenties?
<Echramath> Siinä siis on toimiva langaton verkkokortti, mutta verkkoa eivaan löydy?
<pekka__> 01:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
 * bioterror scores
<pekka__> jep
<pekka__> onko niin että se pitäisi itse syöttää network manageriin nyt kun se on salattu?
<bioterror> oiskohan se ndiswrapperhommat
<pekka__> ongelma on siinä, etten tiedä muuta kuin verkon nimen ja salasanan, mutten muuta esim, salaustapaa ym. että voisin ne syöttää oikein networkmanageriin
<pekka__> vai pitäisikö verkon näkyä listalla suorilla vai riippuuko se tosiaan salaustavasta?
<pekka__> mitä tarkoittaa ndiswrapperhommat? olen melko uusi linuxin käyttäjä...
<pekka__> testi
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<bioterror> kokeile tuota komentoa
<bioterror> jos ei tuolla tokene niin sit voi olla että että
<pekka__> ok, ajoin tuon, pitäisikö sitten tehdä jotain?
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<bioterror> vaikka
<bioterror> josko sillä tokenisi
<pekka__>  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<pekka__> joku on nyt tappanu jonku rf:n
<pekka__> :D
<bioterror> rfkill list
<bioterror> mitäs se tulostaa
<pekka__>  rfkill list 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> rfkill unblock 0
<bioterror> oisko se 0
<pekka__> tuo ei ainakaan tehny mitään
<bioterror> no mitäs se rfkill list sanoo nyt
<pekka__>  rfkill list 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<bioterror> kokeile 0 sijaan 1
<bioterror> emmie noista mittäää tiedä ku ei oo koskaa itelle käynyt :D
<pekka__> sanoo saman edelleen
<pekka__> ok, kiitos kuitenkin
<pekka__> täytyy huomenna häiritä verkon asentanutta henkilöä
<bioterror> nooo
<bioterror> sulla on biossissa tms. hard kill päällä
<bioterror> kai
<pekka__> mikähän sen tekee? windowssissa toimi wlan ok, mutta nyt ubuntu on ainoo käyttis tässä läppärissä
<bioterror> http://pkadetiloye.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-wireless-disabled-siocsifflags.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1cvrNd -> My Coding Adventure: Ubuntu Wireless disabled: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<pekka__> kokeilenpa tuota...
<pekka_> hmmm...
<pekka_> nyt network manager väittää että langaton verkko on kytketty pois laitteessa olevasta painikkeesta
<pekka_> mistä näen onko wlan päällä vai ei? eli onko laitte rikki vai nappula kakkana?
<bioterror> onko sulla joku nappula?
<pekka_> jep ja se on on asennnossa
<bioterror> isot pojat sanoi että bootatessa off-asentoon
<pekka_> ja oon koittanu renata sitä edestakas
<bioterror> kun oot käyttiksessä, niin on
<pekka_> äh :D
<pekka_> kokeillaan uudestaan..
<pekka_> pitääks toi my coding adventuren ohje ajaa eka taas läpi?
<bioterror> eikai
<bioterror> ei taida wörkkiä
<bioterror> enempää en valitettavasti osaa auttaa ton kortin kanssa
<bioterror> jos on viisaampia broadcom-guruja, astukoon esiin
<pekka_> ei onnannu, ainoo ero aikasempaan on, että nyt langaton verkko ei ole edes valittavissa networkmanagerista (ota langaton käyttöön -valinta on mustana)
<bioterror> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-04
<pesasa> Ei nyt kyllä mene kovin vahvasti Ubuntulla eikä Firefoxilla, jos ihan ikkuruinen javascript umpiluuppi saa FF:n ja sitä myötä koko Ubuntun ihan kyykkyyn. :-(
<pesasa> Siis *pikkuruinen
<tuhoojabotti> Vois asentaa buntun :O
<tuhoojabotti> Noin, valmis.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Kesti 15 minuuttia, hidasta
<kakeman> joo
<kakeman> nukkui
<kakeman> s
<kakeman> >
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti: ssd:llä asentu virtualboxiin suht sukkelaan
<tuhoojabotti> Mul on ssd, mut asensin joltai scrubu-tikult nii hidas
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Saakohan linuksin ständilt jonku konffimaa. :D
<ninnnu> tuo konees tänne niin konffataan
<ninnnu> mua ei just nyt kiinnosta areenataso
<tuhoojabotti> En mää jaksa kantaa sitä. :P
<tuhoojabotti> plus näyttöjä
<tuhoojabotti> Mut taidan mennä hakee leipää
<tuhoojabotti> Asennus kesti 14 min, rikoin nopeammin. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Mitenhän hyvin ton pitäs osaa sli-systeemit
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-05
<Sysi> onko kellää applen magic mousea? siinä pitäis kaiken toimia 10.10:ssä ja uudemmissa, mutta missään ei oikeastaan kerrota miten, onko kahen sormen klikkaus vai hiiren oikean nurkan klikkaus "kakkosklikkaus"?
<re-G> Sysi: sitä pystyy varmasti speksaamaan
<Sysi> en osaa C:tä niin paljoa että osaisin säätää ajuria suoraan, eikä paljo muita conffeja taida olla
<Sysi> magic trackpad vois kyllä olla mukavampi
<re-G> Sysi: katos osaako synclient
<tuhoojabotti> Onkohan tääl assyil ketää joka haluis tulla yrittää konffia sliitä :D
<Sysi> kuulostaa ihan siistiltä mutta en oo helsingissä
<tuhoojabotti> gtx590 ois, mut en saa pelittää niit sillai.
<tuhoojabotti> 2 näyttöä saa twinviewiin, mut kolmatta ei :P
<tuhoojabotti> Kun se on vissii sit sil eri prossul
<Sysi> tarvit tietynlaisen xorg.confin
<tuhoojabotti> Sain skfinin. :3
<Iltsu> jollai jotai haisuu kälistä, jonka sais seurailemaan lmsensorssin mittaamii lämpötiloi ja piirtään niistä kivaa graaffia
<Iltsu> eikunii, rrdtoolilla sai käppyröitä, sitä kautta varmaa löytyy skriptei toho hommaa
<czr> sensord on varmaan ihan toimiva valmis pakettu
<czr> jos kyseessa on SSD tai "SSD" niin en suosittele rrdtoolia, ainakaan kovin tiiviissä tahdissa
<czr> mut, VKL! whiiii ->
<Iltsu> iha perinteist kiekkoo tossa nassis
<Iltsu> http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool-trac/wiki/SystemMonitorScripts
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Gq9FuQ -> SystemMonitorScripts – RRDtool Trac
<Iltsu> vaikuttais pätevält, en vaa spottaa mistä ton rrdmontools.tar.gz:n vois ladata :D
<Iltsu> eiku kappas
<Iltsu> tuol iha lopus
<Iltsu> homm, hoom
<Iltsu> kohtuu iäkäs toi kyl
<Iltsu> eikä tunnu ny iha suoriltaa toimivankaa
<tuhoojabotti> Hihi, ei se osannu. :P
<skfin> Enni
<skfin> Se nvidian ajureiden toiminto ei oikein toiminut
<skfin> Jonka pitäisi mahdollistaa se
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<Echramath> http://i.imgur.com/GVp7u.jpg
<tuhoojabotti> Mihis tää liittyy?
<MattiS_> iltaa.
<MattiS_> Olisiko paikalla jotakuta osiointiin perehtynyttä..? (Koneessani on jo Kubuntu, ja haluaisin Ubuntun siihen rinnalle)
<Sysi> saat helpommin ku asennat ubuntu-desktopin
<Sysi> vai haluatko jostakin erityisestä syystä erikseen, tuossa tulee kyllä valikot täyteen tavaraa
<bioterror> en kyl hiffaa mikä pointti on kahdessa ubuntussa
<bioterror> ellei nyt sit halua testailla jotain betaa tms. alphaa
<bioterror> mut eiks ihmiset yleensä tee sen nykyään virtuaalikoneilla
<MattiS_> Ei kai siinä pointtia olekaan, mutta haluaisin kokeilla tätä Ubuntua taas, kun on tämä uusi työpöytä tullut.. (silloin kun ilmestyi, en tykännyt ja asensin Kubuntun)
<MattiS_> Ja siis Live-usb:llä mennään tällä hetkellä, kovolla on 24g tyhjää, mutta asennin tarjoaa automaattisesti vain korjausta, tai koko levyn alustusta..
<Sysi> sammuta livecd ja boottaa asennettuun kubuntuusi ja asenna ubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> tai pelkästää unity tai unity-2d
<MattiS_> ?
<MattiS_> En nyt ymmärrä pointtia..
<Sysi> saat sen uuden työpöydän
<Sysi> valittet vaan kirjautuessa
<Sysi> paljon vähemmän vaivaa
<MattiS_> Siis jompikumpi lähtee pois, kubuntu tai ubuntu, kunhan koekäyttö ubuntulla on ohi.. Mutta jollei kenelläkään ole neuvoa kuinka osiointi tehdä, niin ei sitten..
<MattiS_> En ole etsimässä "helppoa" nopeaa ratkaisua..
<Sysi> ubuntu ja kubuntu on sama käyttis eri GUI:lla
<harriv> MattiS_: kubuntu ja ubuntu on käytännössä samat, paitsi työpöytä on eri. voit asentaa (ja poistaa) eri työpöytäympäristöt samaan käyttikseen
<MattiS_> Ja eri ohjelmia sisältävät myös??
<MattiS_> :)
<harriv> no niitä voi asentaa ristiin ihan miten tykkää
<Sysi> vakiona, molempiin saa kaikki samat
<Sysi> (niinku kaikkiin muihinki *buntuihin)
<MattiS_> Tiedän, mutta ettekö oikeasti voisi vaan kertoa, kuinka saan sen menemään siihen 24 gb tyhjään tilaan.. Ei tarvitsisi vääntää..
<MattiS_> Teenkö siitä esim. EXT4?? Ymmärtääkö se sen sitten?
<Sysi> enempi vaivaa tuosta on etenki sitte ku poistat toisen.. mutta voit tietty valita osioinnin käsin ja pienentää kubuntu-osiota ja luoda uuden ext4-osion
<Sysi> valittet sen liitoskohdaksi " / "
<MattiS_> Siis poistin jo Lubuntun siitä 24gb:n osiolta.. :D  ;)
<Sysi> ext2-4 toimii, ext4 on uusin
<motalb> Asennuksen aikana valitse osioi itse, ja valitse sitten se osio tai osiot missä Lubuntu oli
<MattiS_> Kiitos. Nyt se toivottavasti menee oikeaan osoitteeseen.. Ja jollei, niin kunhan se sitten edes johonkin menee.. :P
<MattiS_> Ja siis "selvennykseksi" kaikille, jotka ihmettelevät tätä outoa hiihtäjää, metsästän itselleni "sopivaa" käyttöjärjestelmää jo kolmatta vuotta.. Koneellani on vista, mikä odottaa "sitä oikeaa" korvaajakseen..
<MattiS_> Ja nyt sitten kaikki vasta onkin o.O
<MattiS_> No niin, se olisi ilmeisesti uudelleen käynnistämistä vailla valmis. Kiitokset vielä kerran auttaneille kärsivällisyydestänne. (bow)
<MattiS_> No niin, sehän asentuikin juuri niinkuin pitikin. :)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-06
<mlpug> Tuntuu, että ennenvanhaan oli lisälaitteiden kanssa paljon ongelmia. Nyt olen ostellut ilman että selvitän edes etukäteen toimiiko laite ja tuntuu toimivan. Tänäänkin ostin usb mikroskoopin ja tuntui toimivan.
<Mkaysi> Onko mahdollista rajoittaa bashia niin, että "komento1 && komento2" ei toimisi?
<Mkaysi> Tarkoitus olisi saada supybotti (limnoria) päästämään kaikki käyttämään komentoa "unix call nmap" muttei vaikkapa "unix call nmap && rm -rf *"
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-07
<bioterror> mkaysin tarvis tehdä polku missä on tuo nmap tms. ja ei muuta
<bioterror> toki epäilyttävää tuollainen porttiskannaushommeli, eiks nmap tykkää rootin oikeuksistakin
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/floss_manuals
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QqVuhs -> Viikko 32 - FLOSS Manuals | Viikon VALO
<tale> Mkaysi: tiedostoa /etc/sudoers muokkaamalla voit sallia haluttujen käyttäjien pääsevän suorittamaan pääkäyttäjien oikeuksilla juuri tiettyjä komentoja.
<tale> Mkaysi: Komentojen tarkentimetkin voi määrittää, jolloin komentoa ei saa ajettua muutetuilla parametreilla.
<Mkaysi> Botti ei ole pääkäyttäjänä
<tale> Mkaysi: Voi siinä sanoa myös minkä käyttäjän oikeuksilla suoritetaan.
<Mkaysi> Ok
<tale> Mkaysi: man sudoers ja komento visudo
<Mkaysi> Kiitos
<re-G> mimmosia throughputteja ootte mittaillu 802.11n:stä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-30
<anger> Mitenhän mä nyt sainkaan tuotua spotify-repon uuden avaimen duuniubuntuun...
<anger> Palomuuri näyttää estävän aika tehokkaasti yhteydet muihin kuin porttiin 80...
<tale> anger: Tiedustele työpaikan IT-tuelta miten tuo tehdään.
<elias_a> Jahas - ukkosten jälkeen aika virkistää backupit ja päivittää käyttis.
<anger> tale: Tiedustelin asiaa itseltäni, sain ratkottua kiertämällä liikenteen ohi palomuurin
<anger> http://www.tietokone.fi/uutiset/windows_8_on_katasfrofi_kaikille#utm_source=rss
<anger> Ei tuo kovin katastrofaaliselta Linuxin osalta kuulosta olevan :)
<topyli> kde:ssa voi määritellä touchpadin niin, että yhden sormen taputus = vasen klikki, kaksi sormea = keskinappi, kolme = oikea. kuinkahan tämän saavuttaisi gnomessa?
<topyli> siinä konffaus-guissa ei tietenkään ole tuommoisia säätöjä
<czr> gconf tai forkki. you choose ;-)
<czr> (en ole varma onnistuuko gconfilla)
<wave> mitenkähän onnistuu samba aseman mounntaus?
<wave> kun koetan laittaa mount -t cifs //samba/dir ~/samba
<wave> saan vain mount: only root can do that
<wave> sudolla tietysti onnistuu
<wave> mutta sitä en tahtoisi
<czr> määrittele ko liitos /etc/fstab:iin, ja lisää liitosoptioksi "user", tai opettele autofs. itse suosin jälkimmäistä, mut sen viritys on hieman työläämpää
<ninnnu> anger: Onpas. ARM-laitteiden Windows8-cert sisältää "Secure booting must be non-disablable"-vaatimuksen -> W8-ARM-laitteisiin ei voi asentaa Linuxia
<wave> olen määrittänyt sen fstabsiin
<czr> kaikkiin arm-laitteisiin ei tuota tule. pelkästään niihin mitkä on suunniteltu win8:iin
<wave> //samba/dir /home/user/samba cifs credentials=/etc/samba/user,noexec 0 0
<wave> noin on fstabsissa
<czr> sieltä puuttuu se user-optio.
<czr> laita ,user heti noexe:in perään
<wave> kiitos
<czr> luultavasti haluat myös käyttää muita optioita joilla liitoksen takana olevat tiedostot ja hakemistot ovat haluamallasi tunnuksella omistuksessa, jos kyse on windows-jaosta. jos jakajana on toinen samba, niin ei välttis tarvitse
<wave> lähti toimimaan
<czr> s/toinen//.
<czr> hienoa
<anger> ninnnu: mä en jaksa uskoa että tosta tulee ylitsepääsemätön ongelma
<anger> toi oli mun mielestä aika hyvin kuitenkin speksattu jollon liimakseissakin voi ton toteuttaa
<czr> siitä on suht rikas kestustelu fedoran listoilla ainakin.
<anger> en nyt muista lähdettä mutta mielestäni tämä oli redhatin & susen edustajien suusta sanottuna
<czr> eiku hmm. se ei koskenu armia kylläkään, vaan UEFI:a
<anger> ihan varmasti tulee toki ongelmia vanha distro & uusi kone yhdistelmillä
<czr> kaksi eri asiaa
<anger> mut hei, millon liimaksin kanssa toi ei olisi ongelma? :)
<czr> aiemmat ongelmat eivät ole olleet kryptografisia luonteeltaan
<czr> ja se et ko kryptografian kiertäminen voisi olla laitonta on oikea ongelma.
<anger> ihan sama vaikka olisi kryptografiaa, kunhan on speksit miten voi toteuttaa
<anger> ja näin mun mielestä nimenomaan oli
<ninnnu> anger: speksinä on tänään "maksa satanen Microsoftille/Verisignille"
<czr> http://hothardware.com/News/Microsoft-Locks-Out-Linux-On-ARM-Systems-Shipping-Windows-8/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/uIt7Fc -> Microsoft Locks Out Linux On ARM Systems Shipping Windows 8 - HotHardware
<czr> mut itse en ois oikeastaan huolissaan tuosta. vaikea nähdä et vastaan tulisi koskaan itselleni win8 arm-laite.
<ninnnu> niin, mutta vaihtoehtoina olisi sitten vain iPadia ja Android-ARM-laitteita. Kaikki on vähän penseitä normi-Linuxin puolesta
<czr> ei android-armit ole sen penseämpiä kuin mikään muukaan
<anger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8#Secure_boot kertoo että Fedora osti $99:llä verisigniltä avaimen
<czr> se et joutuu laittamaan binäryblobeja ajureihin tuskin on "helpompaa" win8 armissakaan. veikkaisin kyl melkeinpä vastakkaista.
<czr> anger, toi pätee uefiin.
<czr> kuten jo mainitsin.
<anger> niin onko armissa joku erilainen rajotus sitten?
<czr> kyllä
<czr> armissa ei ole uefia laisinkaan
<czr> vaan laitevalmistajalta vaaditaan seucre bootin toteutus tavalla millä haluavat kunhan ne säännöt täyttyy. ja säännöt ovat hieman poikkeavat armille kuin uefille
<ninnnu> jaa siinä on sellanenkin..
<ninnnu> mä luulin että armissa on uefi
<czr> ei onneksi
<czr> oisin sahannut itseltäni jo kaulan poikki ajat sit jos näin ois. (teen armin parissa töitä)
<anger> ok, no mielenkiintoiseksi menee
<czr> vaihtelee valmistajan mukaan hyvin paljon miten noi lukitukset on tehtävissä
<czr> raspi esim on varsin mielenkiintoinen toteutus
<anger> muutenkin tietysti kun pc-maailmassakin siirrytään pöytäkoneista läppäreihin/tableteihin
<ninnnu> czr: mikäs ARMin uefi/bios-vastaava sit on?
<czr> ei ole
<czr> ks yllä.
<czr> foss-maailmassa ja aika useasti myös suljetuissa käytetään uboottia
<czr> mut varsinaista "bios"-toiminnallisuutta ei ole, vaan kyse lähinnä on järjestelmän saamisesta siihen kondikseen et se oikea järjestelmä voi toimia (Linux tai joku muu)
<czr> sen jälkeen ei oikeastaan ole mitään "palvelua" tai "taulukoita" millä erikseen kommunikoitais mitään käyttikselle kuten esim uefi/acpi
<ninnnu> mä luulin että uboot on vain joku grubin korvike.. Mutta asia pihvi
<czr> puhumattakaan mistää bytekoodista mitä käyttis ajais acpin puolesta
<czr> ubootin lisäksi on myös muita, mut uboot on reilusti käytetyin
<czr> (se on myös hieman bloat, kuten grub, joten siinä mielessä olet oikeassa :-)
<czr> moni soc-valmistaja (syystä tai toisesta) on tehny myös oman "laturin"
<czr> osassa socceja on ROMmille poltettu joku simppeli loaderi, mut ne ei alusta RAMia esim
<czr> mut sit se oikea loaderi voi olla spi/sd/i2c/whatnot:in takana, ja toi romkoodi lähinnä haistelee missä ois jotain suoritettavaa, lataa sen sramiin ja ajaa sen sit.
<czr> osassa socceja on kerran poltettavat "sulakkeet", jotka konffaa miten toi rom-koodi toimii. valmistaja voi käyttää sitä sitten lukitsemaan vain tietyt tavat bootiksi yms
<czr> mut noi vaihtelee hyvinkin paljon eri valmistajien ja soc-perheiden välillä
<elias_a> Löytyiskös jostain for dummies-ohjetta siihen, miten ssh:n yli saa mountattua levyä verkkolevyksiä backuppien tekoa varten?
<elias_a> Vai osaako esim. rsync suoraan tuupata sftp:llä?
<mlpug> elias_a, siis eikö peruskomento (rsync [OPTION...] SRC... [USER@]HOST:DEST) sovellu?
<elias_a> mlpug: Periaatteessa kyllä mutta olisi kiva kun olisi jokin GUI-softa, joka kertoisi myös edistymisestä jotain.
<elias_a> AMANDA näyttäisi osaavan homman. Pitääpä koittaa.
<Mkaysi> rsync näyttää edistyksen
<elias_a> Jaa mutta osaakos Amanda käyttää rsynciä?
<Mkaysi> rsync -h --progress -avz
<Mkaysi> En edes tiedä, mikä on Amanda :)
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Jaa - siinä tapauksessa pitää koittaa.
<elias_a> http://www.amanda.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OU2vxF -> Amanda Network Backup: Open Source Backup for Linux, Windows, UNIX and OS X
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Mkaysi> -avz muuten taisi olla SSH:lla lataamista
<elias_a> Vaikuttaa hyvältä, mutta ehkä liian raskas muutaman koneen tsydeemiksi.
<anger> elias_a: ainahan sä voit käyttää sshfs:ää
<anger> jos ei softa itsessään tue ssh:n yli siirtelyä
<elias_a> anger: Totta. Nyt on grsync tarkastelussa.
<tale> elias_a: Myös BackupPC osaa tehdä varmuuskopiot etäkoneista.
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos. Enpä ole moisesta edes kuullut. Osaako se myös inkrementaalin?
<elias_a> Näyttäisi osaavan.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-31
<IhqTzup> Mikä olisi kätevä tapa saada kahden koneen välille "jaettu leikepöytä"?
<astraljava> synergy toimii ihan kivasti.
<skfin> IhqTzup: Otat katsos hiiren, kopioit sillä sen tekstin, sit otat sen hiiren koneesta irti ja laitat sen toiseen koneeseen kiinni ja liität ;)
<skfin> Ehkä mun pitäis nukkua joskus.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-01
<jarrrr> oisko jollain ajatuksia miks linukas näyttö 90 astet käännettynä full hd resolla video tökkii, mutta xga resolla ei. vaakatasossa video molemmilla resoilla ok?
<anacron> nois on ainaki mäkki/windowspuolella ongelmaa myös jos käyttelee pystyresoa
<anacron> ajurit/hardware ei tykkää
<kimtuomi> Päivää
<kimtuomi> Pystyisiköhän joku ystävällinen neuvomaan selkeän toimintaohjeen millä saa Ubuntu 12.04:ssä toimimaan HDMI-äänet sekä desktopilta että XBMC:stä passthroughna?
<n1ko> piuhat kiinni, valitse oikea output xbmc:n asetuksista, käytä
<n1ko> mutta oletettavasti olet jo tämän tehnyt joten kannattaa suoraan kertoa se osuus mikä ei ole onnistunut tai tekee väärin
<n1ko> ja samantien kannattaa kertoa mikä näytönohjain kyseessä
<kimtuomi> Mutta silloin ei pysty olemaan Ubuntun asetuksissa HDMI-audio valittuna.
<kimtuomi> Intel HD Graphics
<kimtuomi> Tuota nyt en suoraltaan muista että olisiko mallia 2000 vai 3000
<kimtuomi> DisplayPort -> HDMI, adapterilla.
<n1ko> niin siis ongelma on se,että haluaisit samaan aikaan juttuja soittaa sekä desktopilta, että xbmc:stä?
<n1ko> kumpikin toimii erikseen?
<kimtuomi> En tietenkään samaan aikaan, mutta esim. silloin tällöin tulee Youtubea käytettyä Firefoxilla. Jos haluan katsoa leffan, niin pitää käydä kääntämässä Ubuntun "ohjauspaneelista" HDMI-ääni pois (esim. Analog Stereoksi).
<kimtuomi> Kaikki äänet menevät Displayportista HDMI-piuhalla vahvistimeen. Myös kuva menee sitten vahvistimen läpi telkkariin.
<kimtuomi> Eli tuo Ubuntun äänikorttilaitteen edes-takaisin vekslaaminen olisi kiva saada pois. Olen ymmärtänyt, että Pulseaudio varaa Ubuntussa sen HDMI:n joka estää taas XBMC:tä antamasta passthroughta
<kimtuomi> Eli lyhyesti sanottuna: kumpikin toimii erikseen, mutta edellyttää sen äänilähdön säätämistä edestakaisin.
<n1ko> en oo moista harrastanut, mutta eikös tämä kuulosta aika samalta: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=135075
<n1ko> oon itse joutunut käyttään suoraan tuota jälkimmäistä ratkaisua kun jostain syystä xbmc ei osaa haistaa gt520:n hdmi:tä. Tosin eri distrokin kuin ubuntu mutta eniveis
<kimtuomi> Kyllä kuullostaa
<kimtuomi> Kyllä se HDMI-ääni toimii mainiosti xbmc:ssä jos Ubuntun asetuksissa ei ole valittuna mitään HDMI:hin viittaavaa.
<n1ko> juu, tosiaan mulla on openelec ja siinä ei ole edes pulseaudiota. Ei varsinaisti liittynyt tähän, mutta :)
<kimtuomi> Sehän tässä on rassannut, ja periaatteessa se, että aiemmassa Win7:ssa tuo toimi ilman mitään säätöjä.
<kimtuomi> Mulla on myös Openelec 2.0 (beta 5) käytössä, mutta se on makuuhuoneen kotiteatterissa..
<kimtuomi> (tiedän: makuuhuoneen kotiteatteri.... jep jep.. mutta on sille käyttöä isossa perheessä!)
<kimtuomi> Mutta siellä ei ole tarvetta käytellä esim. Firefoxia tai sen sellaista.
<n1ko> jeh
<ruutanakostaja> Onko kellään kokemust saada toimimaan Netwjork PICO wlan-sovitin toimimaan ubuntun kanssa?
<MilanFIN> päiviä
<MilanFIN> ajattelin päivittää asennuslevyllä ubuntu 10.04 -> xubuntu 12.04, gnomen puuttuminen ei vaikuta softan toimivuuteen?
<MilanFIN> xubuntua ajattelin kun en oikein unitystä perusta, ja xfce on ennestään tuttu
<anger> Ei tuo gnome ole mitenkään vaatimuksena päivitykselle
<anger> Toki ongelmia voi aina tulla, mutta se nyt gnomesta riippumatta
<anger> mä olen itse asiassa aina päivittänyt komentoriviltä apt-getillä, mutta saan siitä aina täällä haukut että niin ei saisi tehdä :)
<habalux> mitäs vikaa apt-getissä muka :)
<czr> se ei valttis hanksaa taikatemppuja rellujen valilla
<czr> update-manager taas ilmeisesti hanskaa
<MilanFIN> kotihakemisto talteen kakkoslevylle kaiken varalta
<anger> En oo kyllä mielestäni koskaan törmännyt ongelmiin apt-getin kanssa, sen sijaan noi graafiset kilkkeet on kyllä seonneet kesken päivityksen aika hyvällä prosentilla
<anger> Toki pitää mainita että puhutaan kyllä vuosista kun olen distroversiota viimeksi päivittänyt noilla graafisilla härpäkkeillä, toki tilanne voi nykyään olla vähän parempi
<czr> update-manager on kyl ihan cli-softakin
<czr> itse kaytan nimenomaan sita, en graafista
<czr> joku pelotteli kanavalla aikoinaan niin rupesin sit
<czr> tosin paivitan niin harvoin niin eipa tuota ole kokenut isosksi ongelmaksi
<MilanFIN> graafisella 2 epäonnistunutta päivitystä
<MilanFIN> ja kesti noin 12h
<MilanFIN> molemmat
<MilanFIN> tai vähän vajaa, mut sairaan kauan
<MilanFIN> pistin updaten läpi cd:n kautta, ja hyvin rullaa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-02
<Aku506> Mistäs muuten löytyy noita Unityn lenssejä tai scopeja?
<Aku506> http://goo.gl/4OAT3
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tyIFKI -> 10 of the Best Unity Lenses & Scopes for Ubuntu 11.10
<Aku506> Ton tyyppisiä siis, mutta vaan lisää
<czr_> eipa ole menny paivitys puihin nain monella tapaa pitkasta aikaa
<czr_> 10.04 -> 12.04.
<czr_> onko kukaan tietoinen miksei winea voi asentaa 64-bittiseen preciseen?
<czr_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=fde181f9a129a7ea6d607995d4893241&t=1966013&page=2 tama on ongelmani ilmeisesti
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gkWxtp -> [xubuntu] Unable to install wine - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums
<czr_> hmm. onko joku tapa listata asennetut paketit joita ei enaa loydy uusimmista repolistauksista (apt-get update:n jalkeen) ?
<faulty> czr_: apt-get autoremove ?
<czr_> faulty, juuei. osaan debiania kuitenkin sen verran. taa on jotain mika joko liittyy multiarchiin paivityksen yhteydessa taikka wine
<czr_> teoriassa mulle riittais sekin tieto jos joku sanoo et 64-bit preciseen saa asennettua winen
<czr_> tiedan sit etten taistele turhaan tan ongelman kans
<faulty> voin kokeilla virtualboxilla
<czr_> kiits
<czr_> kokeile ihan default-repoilla ensin
<czr_> vaihdoin itse jo winehq-versioon, mut ei se asennu yhtaan paremmin
<faulty> niin siis ihan tuo 12.04, se uusin stable?
<czr_> kylla
<faulty> czr_: mitä se sulla valittaa?
<czr_> faulty, http://pastie.org/4379297
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/arJIY1 -> #4379297 - Pastie
<mjr> toki saa, winen
<czr_> http://pastie.org/4379299 tuos on sit jos yrittaa suouraan asentaa winen versiolla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tiDXzx -> #4379299 - Pastie
<czr_> samaa sanoi myos vanhemmalla winella
<czr_> mjr, sulla on?
<mjr> pelasin humble bundlen psychonautsia precise/64:llä winessä kun toimi natiivia paremmin...
<czr_> precise, 64-bit ja wine?
<czr_> ah.
<czr_> hmmh. mitahan tuos paivityksessa sit meni poikittain
<faulty> czr_: kyllä se tähänkin kiltisti asentui
<czr_> no hmm. miten saan listattua ne asennetut paketit mita ei loydy viimeksi ladatun apt-get updaten pakettilistoista?
<mlpug> öö. pitäiskö sun vähentää dpkg -l:stä apt-cache dump
<czr_> hmm. miten dpkg nayttaa multiarch-asennetut paketit?
<mlpug> no en mä tiedä, mutta hain vastausta pelkästään tuohon "miten saan listattua ne asennetut paketit mita ei loydy viimeksi ladatun apt-get updaten pakettilistoista"
<czr_> mnjuu. se oli ihan hyva vastaus kyl, kiits
<czr_> mut mietin jo seuraavaa ongelmaa
<faulty> czr_: onko sulla erillinen home-osio?
<czr_> faulty, on
<faulty> mietin vaan että säästyt miettimiseltä kun vedät puhtaasti uudelleen sen :)
<czr_> teoriassa kyl mut on mul kaikenlaista /usr/local:issakin
<czr_> yms mita nyt etc:ssa fiksaillut
<faulty> juu. ja onhan noita ongelmia mukava miettiä, varsinkin sitten kun keksii ratkaisun
<czr_> mukava ei nyt ole ihan ekana mielessa ;-)
<czr_> ei sinansa, tuli vihdoin hyva syy vaihtaa kde:hen
<czr_> olin laiskana jattany gnomen lucidiin
<czr_> mut gnome meni rikki paivityksessa niin tuli nyt sit vihdoin tehtya jotain asialle
<faulty> mikä ajoi kde:hen siirtymään
<czr_> oon aina tykanny kde:sta enemman
<czr_> ei tosin sen default-asetuksista ole oikein mitaan jaljella enaa.
<mjr> dpkg -l sanoo pakettinimi:i386
<czr_> ah. hienoa
<czr_> myos silloin jos on molemmat archit asennettuna?
<mjr> sanoo erikseen "natiivin" ja sen
<czr_> loistavaa, kiits
<mjr> voi kans apt-getillä asentaa i386-version samalla syntaksilla
<czr_> voi yrittaa.
<czr_> mut se ei anna
<czr_> (tassa tapauksessa siis)
<mjr> Tsih. No, niillä on toiminu mitä mä oon kokeillu.
<mjr> wine1.4 on amd64-paketti, mut se vissiin vetää mukanaan sit wine1.4-amd64:n (natiivi, ylläri) ja wine1.4-i386:i386:n
<czr_> juup. sama wine1.5:n kanssa
<czr_> no, poistan nyt asennettuja paketteja niin kauan et ongelma haivaa
<czr_> haviaa jopa
<czr_> ei mikaan maailman elegantein ratkaisu, mut toisaalta ehka on hyva siivota valilla
<czr_> voi olla et ongelman juuret tulevat siitakin et oli 3rd party ppa:ta yms kaytossa kaikenlaista kun yritin paivitysta 12.04:aan
<czr_> sanomattakin selvaa et hommat meni aika pitkalle puihin, kun oli uutta vdpau:ta yms kaikkea hienoa
<czr_> http://pastie.org/4379404
<czr_> no win.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/647x9J -> #4379404 - Pastie
<czr_> (tuottaa tyhjan tuloksen, testasin jo kyl et koodin pitais toimia)
<czr_> eli jostain syysta apt ei sit osaa resolvoida multiarch dependencyja mulla
<czr_> paitsi et osaa kyl jos asentaa libungif4:i386:n
<czr_> hmm. mjr, ootko varma ettei dumpissa nay myos asennettujen pakettien tiedot?
<czr_> apt-cache dump:issa siis
<mjr> en tiiä
<mlpug> mutta saat pelkät installoidut --installed
<mlpug> ja siitä vähentämällä eiinstalloidut. ehkä
<czr_> argh :-)
<czr_> no, kokeilen kohta
<czr_> mlpug, paitsi et dumpin kanssa ei nayttais toimivan toi --installed
<mlpug> aijaa :(
<czr_> kaipa se on pakko lahtea siita et apt on mennyt sekaisin jotenkin mulla
<czr_> ei tassa ole enaa mitaan jarkea:
<czr_> http://pastie.org/4379621
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qTfVHU -> #4379621 - Pastie
<czr_> joku vois selittaa miten toi on edes mahdollista :--)
<czr_> haaa. mut toi paketti onkin joku outo versio
<czr_> jeeee. oli jaany pari pakettia elamaan jotka kyl oli myos asennettavien listoissa, mut niiden versiostringit tulkittiin uudemmiksi kuin mita 12.04 repoissa oli
<czr_> ja itseiassa ne oliki varmaan uudempia
<czr_> jannaa ettei apt kyennyt ollenkaan kertomaan asiaa mitenkaan
<czr_> tai no, ei jannaa, vaan aika tyhmaa mut..
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-03
<czr> faulty, mjr kiitoksia avusta muuten eilen illalla.
<czr> sain sit vihdoin winen asennettua, mut ei se oikein halua toimia laisinkaan
<skfin> czr: Siksi se on wine.
<skfin> Mut mikä on ongelma?
<czr> ei lahde steam kayntiin enaa 12.04:lla winella
<czr> jaa vain jumiin ikuisiksi ajoiksi sen jalkeen kun on paivittanyt itsensa ekan kerran asennuksen jalkeen
<czr> tosin on kaytossa vanhempi nvidian ajurikin. hassua et 12.04:ssa on vanhempi kuin mita itse pyoritin 10.04:lla
<czr> mut varmaan jatkan himassa illalla taas tuota pahkailya
<czr> hmm. tohdinkohan edes kysya. kuin monella on kokemuksia gcc/gnu ld:n kans arm mixed-arm/thumb-linkkauksen yhteydessa? :-)
<skfin> czr: Todennäköisesti et tohdi
<czr> yritan miettia miksi gcc generoi kaskysekvensseja missa ladataan const-poolista osoite sen sijaan etta generoisi suoraan pc-suhteellisen osoitusmuodon version
<jjo> czr: 12.04:n winessä oli useampia ongelmia, mutta moniin niistä oli mun mielestä joku workaround
<jjo> törmäsin vaan noihin, kun selvittelin miksi mun sonos controller ei enää asentunut
<jjo> pahaksi onneksi mun kohdalla kyse oli siitä, että sonos controllerin uusin versio oli muuttunut niin, ettei enää edes toimi winellä :(
<jjo> nyt pitää sitten ajella vanhaa ja muokata sen binäärejä jokaisen versiopäivityksen yhteydessä :(
<shanttu> testaisiko joku josko toimisi olympialaisten lähetykset täältä http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/ Minulla nimittäin ei toimi firefoxilla eikä chromiumilla
<shanttu> sori, olikin joku addoneista
<czr> jjo, kuulostaa katevalta. itse en ko softaa tarvitse enaa, androidilla ja ipadilla lahinna sita kayttelen
<jjo> joo, kyllä ipad ja android kontrollerit on tosi käteviä, mutta mulla ei ole useinkaan padia tai puhelinta tässä tietokoneella
 * czr nods
<jjo> mulla kun on vanhanaikaisesti vielä pöytäkone
<czr> on mullakin, mut puhelin on aina lahella
<czr> no, katson tuota steamia taas himassa. jannaa et se jossain vaiheessa lahes toimi (tekstit puuttui) mut nyt ei enaa laisinkaan
<czr> wine ilmeisesti tallentaa "jonnekin jotain" muistiin, muualle kuin ~/.wine:n alle
<jjo> mun mielestä ne meni kyllä kaikki sinne
<czr> niin munkin aiemmin, mut jotain outoa tuos on tapahtunu nyt. tosin voihan olla et nayttis bugittaa myos.
<jjo> tänne on näköjään kerätty ainakin joitain ongelmia: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=15802
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hBmcwF -> WineHQ Forums • View topic - Ubuntu 12.04 users: read this first
<astraljava> shanttu: Se taitaa olla Adblock ainakin Chromessa, mikä esti itsellä katselun.
<jjo> jotenkin tulee mieleen kaikki scratchbox-säädöt
<shanttu> astraljava, näin aloin ounastelemaan myös. kiitti vastauksesta
<czr> jjo, kiits
<czr> jjo, heh, todellakin.
<czr> ma vain halusin pelata yhta pelii. se kaatui lucidin kanssa, sit paatin paivittaa preciseen, paivitys meni poikittain usealla eri tavalla, sit korjailin sita loppuillan, sit wine ei asentunu laisinkaan, korjailin sita yolle asti, sit "jee, asentuu".. mut ei toimi steam :-)
<czr> jos jossain ois sellainen iso punainen 'undo'-nappi niin painaisin sit kyl mielellaan
<anger> Nollattu varmaan jo winen asetukset?
<anger> deborphan oli kanssa softa jolla sai metsästettyä paketteja jotka ei ole riippuvuuksia muille paketeille
<anger> sillä tuli ite metsästeltyä paketteja jotka olikin jostain muinaisista ubuntuversioista/ppa:sta jääneet
<skfin> czr: Kai winen wikistä steamohjeet oot kattonu?
 * anger yrittää päästä kärrylle ongelmista
<czr> katson illalla tanaan lisaa.
<czr> anger, juu, ei ole enaa paketointiongelmia. autoremove, orphan ja debfoster oli kovassa kaytossa eilen
<skfin> czr: Kai oot koittanu spugettaa winen ja kaikki sen riippuvuudet (ainakin ne joita et tarvii muuhun)?
<czr> joojoo, ihan oikeasti nyt :-)
<skfin> Ja se näyttisajuri...
<czr> se nayttisajuri on avoin kysymys, en ehtiny sita testaamaan
<czr> mut siinakin on taas ongelmana se et ottaa jotain repojen ulkopuolelta niin seuraava paivitys menee taas kiville
<czr> sit kuitenkin unohtaa siihen mennessa mita kavi viimeksi ja sit on taas useamman tunnin dafuq-hetki
<anger> Millonhan toi linuxsteam oli muuten tarkotus saada julki?
<czr> ei mulla tietoa, eipa se hirveasti auttais kun ko peli on windowsille kuitenkin
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-04
<Ydinlaskeuma> Ongelmakone: Lenovo w500, Ubuntu 12.04, Classic Gnome, näytönohjainhäikkää.
<Ydinlaskeuma> Ensin oli tämä ongelma - OpenGL ei toiminut ollenkaan:
<Ydinlaskeuma> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=59601#p342228
<Ydinlaskeuma> Korjautui muuttamalla biosista display adapter "discrete" sekä autodetect "off". Nyt glxgears toimii, mikä ei toiminut emolevyn Intelin ohjaimella, eli alkuperäinen OpenGL-ongelma korjautui.
<Ydinlaskeuma> Uudet ongelmat:
<Ydinlaskeuma> Nyt joka käynnistyksen jälkeen työtiloja on 2x2. Työtilavaihto toimii tällöin normaalisti.
<Ydinlaskeuma> Kun muutan työtilojen määrää, ilmestyy tämä ongelma:
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XwBAL8 -> Linux Mint Forums • View topic - Thinkpad W500 (FireGL v5700), hardware drivers = no display
<Ydinlaskeuma> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134017/workspace-switching-not-working-with-12-04-and-gnome-classic-with-effects
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AzFxzf -> Workspace switching not working with 12.04 and Gnome classic with effects - Ask Ubuntu
<Ydinlaskeuma> Työtilamäärämuutokset näkyvät vaihtimessa, mutta toiminta loppuu siihen. Ctrl-Alt-nuoli vaihtaa edelleen 2x2 työtilaseinässä, saan mustan tai ikkunoineen jumiutuneen ruudun, ja työtilan vaihdon osoitin jää jumiin keskelle näyttöä. Ctrl-Alt-Del palauttaa 2x2 seinän toimintaan, mutta hetken päästä istunto kaatuu ja joudun kirjautumaan uudestaan sisään.
<Ydinlaskeuma> Näytönohjainajuri on nyt ATI/AMD suljettu. Avoimen ajurin käyttöönottoyritys sanoo "Tämän ajurin asennus epäonnistui. Katso tarkempia tietoja lokitiedostosta: /var/log/jockey.log".
<Ydinlaskeuma> http://pastebin.com/EhDy2bdL
<Ydinlaskeuma> Asennus alkoi rivillä 1059 (puhuu nvidiasta, vaikka näyttis on AMD ?).
<Ydinlaskeuma> Suljetun ajurin onnistunut asennus alkoi rivillä 1571.
<Ydinlaskeuma> Em. työtilanvaihtobugin lisäksi Firefoxin pehmeä vieritys nykii pahasti, mitä ei tapahtunut emolevyn Intelin näytönohjaimella. AMD Catalyst Control Centerissä valinta "selain=Firefox" ei auta.
<Ydinlaskeuma> - jaa efektit pois, kokeillaan...
<Ydinlaskeuma> Fibubot, linkki http://is.gd/XwBAL8 on rikki, toimiva on http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=59601#p342228
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XwBAL8 -> Linux Mint Forums • View topic - Thinkpad W500 (FireGL v5700), hardware drivers = no display / http://is.gd/XwBAL8 -> Linux Mint Forums • Information
<Ydinlaskeuma> Vai "efektit pois" = "Compiz pois". Ei kelpaa, tarvitsen compizia, koska ikkunoiden koon muuttaminen on todella vaikeaa ilman sitä.
<paww> Ydinlaskeuma: käytät alt+hiirenkeskinappia
<Ydinlaskeuma> Sehän toimii. Missä nämä kikat on listattuna?
<jjo> Ydinlaskeuma: ihan mielenkiinnosta... miten ikkunoiden koon muuttaminen on helpompaa compizin avulla?
<paww> en tiiä mistä erityisemmin kyse, mutta ainakin unityssä on semmoinen jänskä täsmälleen yhden pikselin borderi ikkunassa, eikä senkään raahaus aina toimi
<paww> vaikea tajuta minkälainen kälimestari ajattelee että se on hyvä
<czr> lwn:ssa oli hauska ketju aiheesta gnome ja "less is more". lahinna et ne kehittajat mita on jaljella kuuluu siihen 5%:iin joiden mielesta se on just hyva ja sen vuoksi on niin vaikeaa saada mitaan feedbackia kayttajilta muotoon josta tulis aitoja muutoksia
<Ydinlaskeuma> jjo, Compizin toimiessa venytysreuna on monta kertaa paksumpi
<jjo> gnome oli "just hyvä", mutta tuo gnome-shell ei kyl palkitse ollenkaan ja on aika paljon suurempi muutos kuin mitä mä olisin kaivannut
<jjo> Ydinlaskeuma: mutta juu, ymmärrettävää jos noin on
<jjo> mulla ensimmäiset toimenpiteet ubuntun asentamisen jälkeen ovat, gnomen fallback-session asennus ja normaalien scrollbarien palautus
<jjo> mulla meinaa mennä hermo niiden ubuntun scrollbarien kanssa
<ath> Cinnamon on ihan ok työpöytä. Mutta sekin on mennyt viimeaikoina alaspäin.
<jjo> ai juu ja sit kun softat on asennettu, niin palautetaan vielä gnomen session saver käyttöön
<Lynoure> hei
<jjo> onneksi sen poistaminen on erillinen patchi, joten se on helppo jättää pois käännöksestä
<czr> heips Lynoure
<czr> no jopas. kolme vaaraa kirjautumista, sen jalkeen power manager kaatuu ja kaatuu koko gdm
<czr> tai nakojaan vain jumii. mut impressive.
<anger> Käyttäkää ihmiset kde:tä.
<ath> Se se vasta on huono :)
<anger> No enpä mä hirveästi ole viime aikoina kuullut kehuja gnomestakaan
<ath> Toisten huonous ei ole puolustus omalle.
<anger> No harvemmin mä kuulen kde-käyttäjän suusta että se on ihan paska
<czr> mietin taas tanaan et pitais vaan tehda oma
 * czr ei tykkaa enaa mistaan
<Ydinlaskeuma> Onkohan minulta jäänyt jotain ymmärtämättä, kun minusta mm. ohjelmien löytäminen Unityssa ja Gnomessa on vain hankalaa ja hidasta? Gnome-classic olisi niin täsmällinen ja nopea, mutta Compizin työtilavaihdin kaataa käyttöliittymän. Metacity ei oikein riitä, siitä puuttuu vaikka mitä Compizin ominaisuuksia. KDE:ssa ei kai ole tätä Ubuntun kahden (ylä- ja ala-) palkin systeemiä, mistä olen ollut vuosia sitä mieltä että s
<Ydinlaskeuma> e on paras. Niinpä jatkan toistaiseksi Compizin vianetsintää... Onko meille aikuisille tietokoneen käyttäjille joku tukiryhmä?
<czr> Ydinlaskeuma, vähän veikkaan et noita tukiryhmiä pitäis olla yksi per käyttäjä linux-maailmassa :-)
<re-G> Ydinlaskeuma: unityssähän on se haku josta löytyy heti kaikki softat
<topyli> kde:hen saa kyllä ylä- ja alapaneelin ja ne voi järjestää vanhan gnomen tapaan
<Ydinlaskeuma> unityssa joutuu hakemaan, gnome-classicissa ovat aina samassa paikassa aakkosjärjestyksessä kuvakkeineen
<czr> mut saako palkin keskelle?
<czr> ja mielellaan kaksi, vaaka ja pystysuunnassa.
<topyli> saa :)
<Ydinlaskeuma> vähemmistön tukiryhmästä; Ubuntu 10.10:een asti luulin olevani enemmistöä, ja olin tyytyväinen kaikkeen Ubuntussa
<topyli> Ydinlaskeuma: xubuntun työpöytä on järjestetty aika lailla vanhan gnomen malliin myös. voisit hyvinkin tykätä
<pesasa> Kde:hen voi laittaa niin monta palkkia ja mihin reunaan tai kulmaan kuin haluaa.
<topyli> jep
<re-G> jos softia on paljon, on valikosta hakeminen aika tuskasta
<czr> jiihaa :-)
<czr> haku taas vaatii sen et tietää mitä hakee
<re-G> ja valikosta voi kokeilla kaikkia kun ei tiedä mitä hakee :P
<czr> nimenomaan
<czr> tai lahinna et muistaa jonkun softan nimen
<re-G> nojoo, mut onhan toi gnomen tyyliki iha jees ku on kategoriat kuitenki. windowsissa taida olla niitäkää?
<czr> eipa tuolla ole merkitystakaan
<anger> czr: kde:ssa ainakin voi hakea tyyliin "www-selain" jolla löytyy firefoxit/chromet jne
<czr> niin no. millas hakisit wiresharkia?
<czr> kuvitellaan ettet muista softan nimea
<czr> tai inkscape
<anger> "network" näyttää löytyvän
<czr> hmm. no. silti! :-) ok ok.
<anger> tai sitten valitsen kategorian ja etin sieltä
<anger> enkä mä nyt tähän ottaisi jotain jossittelua että miten joku mummo löytää, kun ei yksikään mummo ole tätä konetta käyttämässä
<anger> ite kyllä tykkään tosta kde:n uudesta valikosta
<Wnt> Ydinlaskeuma: http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu
<Wnt> toi on gnome 2:sen forkki ja siitä julkaistiin just uus versio
<Wnt> toi ja compiz on hyvä yhdistelmä
<n1ko> joko ne sai reponsa fiksattua
<n1ko> näköjään ei
<Wnt> mä ainakin asensin tiistaina tosta linkkaamani sivun reposta 12.04:seen
<n1ko> mulla ei oo toiminut pariin viikkoon, eikä oikein muillakaan ( http://mate-desktop.org/2012/07/28/packages-mate-desktop-org-repo/ )
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HAfnmM -> Repo Issues | MATE
<Wnt> oletin, että saivat jo korjattua, mutta komenteista päätellen joillain on vieläkin ongelmia
<Echramath> Hrrr. Mikä lie todennäköisyys, että Linuxissa olisi viime päivinä ilmennyt jatkuvaa kaatuilua aiheuttava bugi?
<Wnt> Echramath: missä Linuxissa?
<Echramath> Uusimmassa stabiilissa Ubuntussa, toki.
<n1ko> Echramath: 0,002345% +- 0,00234%
<Echramath> "[Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged", eipä ole tämmöistäkään tullut ennen vastaan.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/MyPaint
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/e16Gkz -> 2x32 MyPaint - Viikon VALO #84 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-29
<czr_> pesasa, hienoa et jaksat tehdä noita. vaikuttaa itseasiassa aika hyödylliseltä
<pesasa> czr_: Kiitos. :-)
<czr_> hmm. en löydä xubuntu 13.04 alt install imagea normimestoista. onko sitä olemassa?
<Sysi> ei, pitää käyttää mini-imagea ja asentaa siihen desktop
<czr_> ngh. no hitto
<czr_> pystyykö mini-imagessa tekemään luks/cryptoloop-asennuksen?
<Sysi> siinä pitäis olla kaikki debian-installerin vivut
<czr_> hmm. pystyykö desktop-isolla tekemään luks-asennuksen nykyään?
<czr_> se on oikeastaan ainoa syy miksi alttia käytän
<czr_> tai no, se ja yleispätevyys graafisesta puolesta riippumatta
<czr_> hmm. löysin ohjeet miten tuon voi tehdä gui-installerin kanssa. tai no, sen ohi. pitääkin kokeilla sitä sit..
<czr_> Sysi, ilmeisesti mini-imagessa on myös onlgelma jos haluaa tehdä uefi-asennuksen
<czr_> en tosin tiedä uuden läppärin sielunelämää niin paljon (postissa) joten aattelin kokeilla tätä http://57un.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/full-disk-encryption-using-ubuntu-in-most-secure-mode-with-aes-xts-plain64/ (tarpeeksi geneerinen et pitäis toimia muistakin, mut ei automaattinen)
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/X0Ig6I -> Full Disk Encryption Using Ubuntu In Most Secure Mode With AES-XTS-PLAIN64 | 57un
<czr_> tosin saa nähdä kuin kiville toi menee jos on uefi-forced sit. evt.
<Sysi> en oo perehtyny uefi-virittelyihin, eikä voi googlatakkaan just nyt
<czr_> juu, ei hätä. itselläkin vain hyvin kevyet perusteet siitä hallussa
<Mirv> Edge päässy lööppilehtiin http://www.iltalehti.fi/digi/2013072817302868_du.shtml
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/rEW5Ba -> Ubuntu tekee joukkorahoitteisen puhelimen kahdella käyttöjärjestelmällä | Digiuutiset | Iltalehti.fi
<Kilpuri> "" tulee siihen vähintään neljän gigan moniytiminen prosessori ja 128 gigan kiintolevy.""
<Kilpuri> Tiukaksi menee se rahan saanti tohon edgeen.
<Kilpuri> jossain vielä mietitään, mutta viikonloppuna sitä rahaa ei kertynyt käytännössä yhtään.
<Kilpuri> vaikka olisi parikin 2M päivää, niin se ei vielä riittäisi. (tällä vauhdilla)
<czr_> aika suolainen toi cutoff-point
<czr_> ja toki on suolainen toi laitekin mut :-)
<Mirv> jooh pistin likoon omasta puolestani, vaikka tavoite onkin korkealla
<mjr> vähän houkutti mutta ei oikeestaan tarpeeksi
<mjr> en mä kuitenkaan sitä desktoppina käyttäisi tai mitään
<Mirv> ei toi nyt ainakaan heikompi pragmaattinen sijoitus ole kuin mun GTA04 ;)
<Mirv> nyt sitten vaan tilauksessa on sekä Jolla että tuo, mutta samapa tuo, jos molemmat tulevat markkinoille niin olen joka tapauksessa tyytyväinen
<Mirv> mut mopo kyllä meinaa lähteä käsistä kun Peak+:kin näyttää houkuttelevalta testaukseen..
<Mirv> et jos nyt riittäis vähäksi aikaa, selviää Edgen kohtalo ja jouluun mennessä varmaan Jolla-luurin tilanne
<Echramat1> Mun kaveri tilasi Fairphonen.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-30
<Jones-K> miten pystyy tekemään lucid live-usb:n nykyään?
<tale> Jones-K: Eikös Ubuntun webbisivulla ole ohje miten otos kirjoitetaan usb-tikulle?
<Sysi> miksi tekisit liveusbin kuolleesta versiosta?
<Jones-K> wikin mukaan tuki jatkuu 2015 jotain saakka
<Jones-K> tale: ei toimi sen ohjeen mukaan
<Sysi> vain serverissä, eli selain ja kaikki jää päivittymättä
<Jones-K> startup disk creator muuttunu ettei osaa ainakaan lucidille enää tehdä
<Jones-K> en oo saanu 12.04 asennettua tai muissa uusimmissa näytönohjainta toimimaan ongelmitta
<Sysi> mikäs näytönohjain?
<Jones-K> palit geforce gt 240
<Jones-K> jos joku passiivijäähytteinen geforce ois parhaiten toimiva ubuntun kans niin vois vaihtaa
<Sysi> kyllä tuon pitäis toimia ihan hyvin, mitä ongelmaa sulla on?
<Jones-K> näyttö jumahtaa
<Jones-K> ajureiden päivityksessä jotain ristiriitoja kans, jos sais ees uusiksi asennettua järjestelmänkin
<jjo> Jones-K: no unetbootin on sit se toinen softa jota voi kokeilla
<jjo> ennenko alkaa sit käsin säätämään
<Jones-K> joo kokeiltu
<Jones-K> unetbootin ei onnistu asennusten käynnistämiset ees
<Jones-K> 13.04 taisin päästä usbllä live käyttöjärjestelmään mutta oli todella hidas ja jumahteli
<Jones-K> nyt 12.04 cd:ltä ensin alternate joka jumahti violettiin ruutuun, cd:ltä normaali ja pääsin live käyttöjärjestelmään joka toimii
<Jones-K> viimeksi kun pääsin näin pikälle useampia kiintolevy aiheutti osiointi kohdan jumiutumisen
<tale> Jones-K: Onko muistitesti ajettu?
<Jones-K> on
<Jones-K> 12.04 cd:ltä live ja mounttaa muut kiintolevyt niin ettei installi käytä niitä, ainakin siitä kohdasta nyt etenin
<Jones-K> suhteellisen paljon ongelmia näissä installeissa vaikka samassa koneessa on aiempia ubuntun versioita toiminu hyvin ja asennukset menny ekalla kerralla läpi
<Jones-K> cd:ltä ainakin asennus onnistui, eli se startup disk creator ei toimi
<tale> Jones-K: Minullakin on usein vaikeuksia saada Ubuntun levyotos poltettua CD:lle tai kirjoitettua USB-muistille. Mutta kun katson Debian GNU/Linuxin asennusohjeesta miten levyotos kirjoitetaan, homma on alkanut toimimaan joka kerta.
<Sysi> dd toimii, mutta ei niin vanhassa ku 10.04
<Jones-K> ja unetbootinilla tehtynä valitti myös jotain ja nakkas siihen "boot:" johon ei live tai help ja enter auttanu
<Jones-K> Sysi: ei toiminu 12.04 mutta cd:ltä toimi, ajoin myös md5 ja tarkistuksen eikä valittanut
<Jones-K> niin ja unetbootin jos sai sysconfigia muokkaamalla boottaamaan niin valitti installissa että cd:tä ei löydy
<Jones-K> eli 12.04 startup disc creatorilla tehtynä aina jumiutui install johonkin tyhjään ruutuun sekä text-modessa että graafisessa
<tale> Jones-K: Ajoitko muistitestiä yön yli?
<Jones-K> jätin ajeleen kun en ollut kotona
<tale> Jones-K: No jos se on ollut monta tuntia ajossa eikä ilmoita muistivirheistä, kai se muisti sitten on OK.
<tale> Nuo ongelmasi vaan on erikoisia, ihan tuntuu epämääräiseltä laitevialta.
<Jones-K> epäilen näytönohjainta
<tale> Jones-K: Kuumeneeko laite liikaa? Oletko imuroinut pölyt pois jäähdytyssiileistä ja virtalähteestä?
<Jones-K> joo tsekkailtu ja nostettu tuulettimien kierroksia
<Sysi> boottaa cd:ltä tai mikä toimikaan ja paina shiftiä heti alussa, laita käynnistysoptioihin xforcevesa
<Jones-K> seurannu myös käyttiksessä laittamalla mittarit palkkiin
<Sysi> eiku näymmä minkä vaan napin painaminen kuhan ruudun alareunaan ilmestyy pikkukuvat pitäis toimia
<Sysi> F6 takana on sitte nomodeset
<Sysi> jos senkää kans ei toimi niin vika ei oo näyttiksessä
<Jones-K> sen kans toimi asennus
<Jones-K> kun cd:ltä ja 12.04
<Jones-K> mutta cdltä alternate jumiutu ja testattu cd
<Jones-K> ja nyt se 12.04 alkoi jumittamaan, näyttö jämähtää ja hiirikään ei liiku
<Jones-K> apt-get upgrade korjasi jotain ja nyt ainakin pysynyt toiminnassa, tosin myös kadotti character setin
<Kilpuri> öö. koitin tehdä leffaa KDenlivellä. Kun sitä koittaa saada valmiiksi (renderöidä), niin kaikkiin muotoihin sitä ei saa, kun milloin mikäkin koodeekki ei ole tuettu. Mistä niitä kodeekkeja saa?
<Paavi2_0> pakettivarastosta asentamalla
<Paavi2_0> avaa pääte ja kirjoittele sinne: sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53
<Kilpuri> Ne näyttää olevan asennettu.
<Paavi2_0> Kilpuri: sitten lisäksi ffmpeg (tai libffmpeg)
<Paavi2_0> ja sieltä kdenlivestä käsin pitää noiden asentamisen jälkeen tunnistaa kodekit uudelleen.
<Kilpuri> joo. koitan.
<Kilpuri> en vaan tajua "pcm_s16le ei ole tuettu"
<mjr> hämmentävää ettei ole, kun toi on vaan eräs pakkaamaton samplattu formaatti
<Kilpuri> "äänikodekki libmp3lame ei ole tuettu"
<mjr> mutta miksi haluat edes renderoida siihen?
<Kilpuri> No en kyllä tiedä, että mikä se hyvä olisi, mutta AVI DV (DV NTSC 4:3) kävi mielessä.
<Kilpuri> MPEG-4/aac onnistuu.
<Kilpuri> HDV onnistuu
<Paavi2_0> muuntaminen toiseen formaattiin onnistuu kyllä jälkikäteenkin
<Kilpuri> Joo. onnistuu. Nyt kyse oli siitä, että miten saan ton pienimmäksi mahdolliseksi tai siis se on kuitenkin kuvattu VGA 640x480, niin se ei ole laadullisesti hyvä alunperinkään.
<Paavi2_0> seuraavan kerran googletat "kdenlive pcm_16le", sillä löytyy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1005993
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1005993 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "Unsupported audio codec: pcm_s16le" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kilpuri> Joo. kiitti. en vaan muistanut noiden koodekki kirjastojen nimiä, ajattelin sen johtuvan semmoisesta. Oli noi kuitenkin asenneltu koneelle. (mitä täällä ehdotettiin)
<Paavi2_0> toi taitaa edelleen olla bugi, joka ei kirjastojen asentelemisella korjaannu
<czr> hmm. kysymys SSD-asennuksesta. onko kellään tietoa/referenssiä siitä kuinka hyvin partitioiden luontivaiheessa alignoituu kamat live-cd:llä?
<czr> (LVM sen päälle ja cryptoloop, joten sotku on aika valmis :--)
<Jones-K> 12.04 kanssa uusia ongelmia
<Jones-K> järjestelmä menee jumiin ja myöskin jumiuttaa reitittimen
<Echramath> Reitittimenkin?
<Jones-K> joo ei pääse toiseella koneella muuta kuin pingillä kii
<Jones-K> heti ku sammuttaa jumissa olevan koneen toisella toimii yhteydet mainiosti
<Jones-K> ts. ruuhkauttaa lähiverkon liikenteen aikalailla täysin
<Echramath> DCHP kuitenkin toiminnassa?
<Jones-K> jahas veti myös grubin solmuun
<Jones-K> joo ehcpllä toimii ja toinen kone toimii muuten ja tässäki 12.04
<Jones-K> *dhcp
<Jones-K> eli nyt valittaa myös heti käynnistäessä Alloc magic is broken
<Jones-K> pitäs vaan asennella se 10.04 joka toimi kauan hyvin
<Jones-K> jotai hardwaressaki voi olla vikaa
<pesasa> Siltä vähän kuulostaa.
<pesasa> Kannattaa varmaan ihan ensimmäiseksi ajaa muistintarkistuksia.
<Sysi> se oli kokeiltu jo
<pesasa> Jaa, jossain aiemmin vissiin.
<Sysi> voiko openboxissa säätää ikkunoiden aktivointia ja klikkausten perillemenoa samalla tavalla kuin kwinissa?
<Tekno__> kyllä siinä tosi hyvin voi säätäää
<Tekno__> se on todella laajasäätöne
<elias_a> Onkos se niin, että Lubuntu tukee myös ei-PAE -suorittimia?
<elias_a> Vastaan itselleni: ei ole. http://askubuntu.com/questions/182048/will-it-be-possible-to-use-a-non-pae-kernel-in-12-10
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/1xSEFj -> Will it be possible to use a non-pae kernel in 12.10 - Ask Ubuntu
<elias_a> Puuh. Muitakin T42:n omistajia liikkeellä, jotka eivät halua luopua vanhasta sotaratsustaan :P
<Sysi> xubuntu ja lubuntu LTS toimii
<elias_a> Joo. Menin päivittämään kun en tiennyt tuosta PAE-asiasta ja nyt tuo on vähän solmussa :P
<Sysi> hmm, päivittämällä pitäis kyllä saada ei-pae käyttöön jos muistan oikein
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti siellä on sitten jotain vialla.
<elias_a> Mulla oli siis LTS ja päivitin. Nyt apt-get upgraden seurauksena on tilanne se, että tyrkytetään vain sitä PAE-kerneliä.
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti olisi ensin pitänyt asennella fake-pae -paketti.
<Sysi> 12.04 livecd:llä chroot
<elias_a> Ja sitten?
<Sysi> voit asentaa sen paketin
<Sysi> en kyllä oo ihan varma meneekö säätämiseksi repojen kans
<elias_a> Musta tuntuu, että asentelen uusiksi tuohon LTS:n ja sillä siisti.
<Sysi> varmaan helpoin
<elias_a> Toi on tytön surffailukone ja siksi en viitsi alkaa tekemään siihen mitään virityksiä.
<elias_a> Teiniltä tulee lunta tupaan kuitenkin :P
<Sysi> "isi miksen mää saa ipadia joka ainaki toimis"
<elias_a> Ei kyllä tämä tyttö tietää missä mennään näiden asioiden kansas.
<elias_a> Ja kyllä se itse asiassa tykkää käyttää linuxia.
<Iltsu> lol nörtti
<elias_a> Joo. Ja sitten on mun 10-vuotias poika...
<elias_a> "Enks mä voi saada kanssa linuxia mun miniläppäriin kun siskollakin on?"
<tale> Miksi lapset ei saa Linuxia miniläppäriinsä? Onko tämä rangaistus jostain ilkeilyistä, kun viikkorahat on jo peruttu vuodeksi niin sitten kovennetaan vielä rangaistusta?
<elias_a> tale: No sanoinkos mä että se ei saanut? :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-31
<Iltsu> haha, komeeta
<paww> Millähän Mesan saisin käyttämään Intelin ajuria 12.04:ssä. glxinfo sanoo "direct rendering: Yes" mutta "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa X11". Xorg.log lataa ainakin jonkin intelin ajurin (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so) ja sanoo myös mm. "intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965". Olen tehnyt "apt-add-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver" ja "apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel xorg-video-abi-11" mutta ei taida riittää?
<paww> en ole asentanut Intelin paketteja https://01.org/linuxgraphics/:sta kun eivät tue 12.04:ää eikä muutenkaan nappailis asentaa one-off kerneleitä jne.
<czr_> i965? eiks se ole sellainen mis ei erityisesti ole kiihdytystä?
<paww> cpu:uun integroituhan se on, mutta ei tässä pelejä olla pelailemassa.
<paww> pointti on että saisi Mesan käyttämään rauta-implementaatiota ollenkaan.
<czr_> hmm. voihan mesa käyttää sitä muutenkin
<paww> käyttää mitä?
<czr_> mesaan kuuluu rautakiihdytys tuetulla raudalla
<czr_> ei se automaattisesti tarkoita et se ois puhdas softarasterointi
<czr_> jos on direct render yes niin tarkoittaa et on jotain kiihdytystä
<czr_> mesaa käyttää aika moni open-source-ajuri pohjana kuitenkin
<paww> "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa X11" ei tarkoita että käyttäisi vain softarasterointia?
<czr_> ei tarkoita
<czr_> correct.
<mjr> direct renderer yes _ei_ nykyään tarkoita että käytettäis jotain rautarendausta
<mjr> en oo varma tosta renderer stringistä
<paww> näkeekö jostain että hyödynnetäänkö rautaa? tai voiko pakottaa sen käyttämään vain softaa niin että voisi verrata nopeutta?
<czr_> paww, voi, hetko
<czr_> paww, http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/TestingAndDebugging/ . tuolta kohta "environmental variables"
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/CfU7v0 -> TestingAndDebugging
<czr_> LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 ./glxgears yms jotain
<czr_> tosin en ole testannut tuota ikuisuuksiin
<czr_> joskus toimi(tm).
<paww> eipä mitään eroa. Kun Blenderissä, joka käyttää täysin opengl:ää, pyörittelee objekteja niin intel_gpu_top ei reagoi mitenkään. Sen sijaan vaikka ikkunan resizetykseen reagoi selvästi.
<mjr> tällä intelillä on OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<mjr> Toi Mesa X11 vaikuttaa vertailussa epäilyttävän geneeriseltä ollakseen oikeasti kiihotettu
<mjr> kannattais varmaan sitä Xorg.logia katsella vähän tarkemminkin tuleeko sieltä myöhemmin jotain initialisaatio-ongelmia
<paww> mjr: ei tuu edes warning-tasolla
<paww> mitä sulla sanoo /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf ? Mulla pointtaa /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf
<mjr> detsamma
<paww> entäs tämä:
<paww> # xdriinfo
<paww> libGL is too old.
<mjr> Screen 0: i965
<mjr> ja tää on 12.04.2 LTS
<czr_> hmm. no sit varmaan se on softarasteroija mikä sul on paww
<czr_> eli, xorgin loki kauniiseen käteen
<paww> onko sulla esim. xorg-edgers asennettuna?
<mjr> tässä on precise-backports mutta ei edgersiä
<mjr> en tiiä onko tuolta tullut mitään
<paww> czr_: mitä sieltä xorgin logista pitäisi löytyä? kun en sieltä mitään virheitä löydä.
<czr_> jaa-a. kun tietäis. "epänormaaleja ja odottamattomia rivejä" :--).
<czr_> itselläni on nvidiaa tässä joten vaikea tietää miltä se integroitu pitäis näyttää
<czr_> postaa vaikka se pastebiniin yms ja heitä linkki sit jossain vaiheessa. koko loki ellei se ole älyttömän kokoinen
<czr_> siel ei pitäis olla mitään salaista
<paww> mjr: voitko heittää xorg.logisi?
<mjr> http://pastebin.com/UNV5Qbrj
<paww> czr_: http://pastebin.com/rfpGWwjA
<paww> minkähän takia mjr:llä tulee "Intel XvMC" mutta mulla ei.
<paww> mitään tuon isompaa eroa noissa ei musta olekaan
<paww> mjr: sulla ei varmaan ole http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu?
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/4zxpSL -> Index of /glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu
<mjr> ei
<paww> mjr: entä paketteja xserver-xorg-video-intel tai xorg-video-abi-11?
<mjr> tässä on kaikenlaista sälää kun tää on lipaston kustomoitu asennus, mutta ajuri on muistaakseni stockia (ja mun pitäis luultavasti tietää koska mä olisin laittanut sen muun jos joku olis)
<mjr> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                                    2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4.4                                 X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<mjr> video-abiii  libgl1-mesa-dri                                             8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6                                    free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules
<mjr> oho, piti sanomani väliin että video-abia ei oo
<paww> mjr: minkä ohjelman outputtia noi 2 riviä on?
<mjr> dpkg -l
<paww> mjr: mikä xorg-versio sulla on?
<mjr> ii  xorg                                                        1:7.6+12ubuntu2                                     X.Org X Window System
<paww> mjr: voitko pistää pasten dpkg -l | fgrep mesa
<mjr> http://pastebin.com/4hRFZpwL
<paww> danke
<Mirv> jos haluaa uudempaa mesaa/xorgia niin suosittelen lämpimästi LTS:lle backportattuja 12.04.2/12.04.3-stackeja (12.10/13.04-vastaavat) xorg-edgersin sijaan
<Mirv> paww tosin hävisi jo
<mjr> onko ne tuolla backports-repossa vai? sieltä on sitten mulle tullut varmaan
<Mirv> ei vaan ne on mainissa, ja defaulttina jos asentaa 12.04.2:lta tai uudemmalta. opt-in aiemmille asennuksille, http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen#LTS-versioiden_p.2BAOQ-ivittyv.2BAOQ_laitetuki
<mjr> ah, ne on noita -quantal ja -raring -paketteja
<Mirv> joo. mulla on jo nuo -raring käytössä, virallisesti 12.04.3 julkaistaan joskus elokuun loppupuolela
<mjr> paww, ks. mirvin linkki, kannattanee kokeilla noita päivitettyjä laitetukia
<mjr> kotikoneeseen pitänee laittaa .11-ydin sit kuhan se julkaistaan (ja preferoidusti joku paketoi edes epävirallisesti) konsa radeon-dpm ynnä muuta hauskaa
<Mirv> no joo sama, olohuonekoneessa juurikin radeon
<Mirv> eiköhän se mainline-saitin "saucy"-kernel toimi, tai jos saucyyn uploadataan virallisestikin
<mjr> (se kone on raringissa muutenkin)
<Mirv> mutta odottelen myös että tulee ei-rc ulos
<paww> Mirv: voitko laittaa linkin uudestaan, olin kai just buuttaamassa
<mjr> sitte vois vilaista olisko paljon vaivaa kokeilla radeonin vain-firmisepävapaata videodekoodausta
<Mirv> paww: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen#LTS-versioiden_p.2BAOQ-ivittyv.2BAOQ_laitetuki
<Mirv> paww: 12.04.2:lla ja uudemmilla asennuslevyillä käytössä tuettu uudempi graffastack, ja sen voi asentaa myös vanhempiin 12.04-asennuksiin. parempi vaihtoehto kuin PPA:t/edgersit.
<paww> pitääpäs kokeilla
<Mirv> ppa-purge vanhoille PPA:lle ei varmaan haittaa
<Mirv> tyyliin sudo ppa-purge ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<Mirv> ensin
<paww> Mirv: tommosta komentoa oonkin kaivannut
<Mirv> jooh, jos tuolla glasenissa tosiaan on 2.21.x käännettynä vanhemmalle x.org:lle, niin se voipi vähän sekoittaa jos yrittää suoraan asennella noita -raring-paketteja esim joiden mukana tulee uusi X.org
<paww> no tulipa ainakin flushattua systeemiä oikein kunnolla kun piti ensin purgettaa about kaikki x-paketit mäkeen ja sit raringit tilalle
<paww> saa nähdä buuttaako enää koskaan :)
<paww> jooh, ei tuu mitään, heitän hanskat tiskiin ja pistän nvidian, sillä on ennenkin toiminut
<paww> kiitokset kuitenkin kaikille ehdotuksista
<czr_> :-)
<jjo> onneksi ei ole tarvetta kummoisellekaan 3d-kiihdytykselle
<Mirv> intel pitää kyllä yleensä erikseen rikkoa, kun ei ole sekoilua avoimien/suljettujen välillä
<Mirv> ehkä välietappina toimiva alkuperäinen 12.04-stack olisi voinut olla ok :)
<paww> Mirv: miten asennan sellaisen stackin?
<jjo> intelin ajurithan menivät rikki kun X:ää päivitettiin
<jjo> mut ovat kyl muuten toimineet aika kivasti
<paww> jjo: tarkoitat että on tunnettu bugi nykyisessä 12.04:n X:ssä että intelin ajurit ei toimi?
<Mirv> paww: siis että ei olisi asentanut niitä -raring-paketteja tilalle, vain ppa-purge:lla kaikki PPA:t pois ja varmistus että esim. ubuntu-desktop-paketti on asennettu
<Mirv> kun on monta PPA:ta ollut käytössä (xorg-edgers mukaan lukien?) niin on aika monta liikkuvaa muuttujaa
<Mirv> ppa-purge vaatii tosin että se PPA ei ole vielä pois käytöstä silloin kun sen ajaa, jotta se osaa tehdä sen pakettilistan
<paww> Mirv: saako niitä raringeja enää pois?
<paww> nyt sikälikin on motivaatio peruutella että taisi hajota äänet tässä raging-päivityksessä
<Mirv> paww: ehkä, mutta kyllä nekin toimii kun ovat tuettujakin. jos jotain on rikki niin pitäisi vaan selvittää että onko järjestelmässä esim. jotain PPA:iden jäljiltä vielä mikä rikkoo sen.
<Mirv> paww: varmaan se sama apt-get install -loitsu niin että ei ole niitä "-raring"-päätteitä pakettien nimissä, tarjoaa -raring-pakettien poistoa ja tavallisten laittoa takaisin
<Mirv> mutta tosiaan jos mahdollisesti on nvidiankin ajureita tullut asenneltua, niin se "libGL is too old" kuulostaisi siltä että järjestelmän OpenGL-kirjastoja olisi mahdollisesti korvattu, eikä nvidian sellaiset (jos niiden mukana asentuu) toimi muilla kuin nvidialla
<Mirv> kuten sanottu, on tosi monta muuttujaa. ehkä jos pääsisi esim. vino:n avulla työpöydälle naputtelemaan niin pystyisi tajuamaan tilanteen
<Mirv> synapticilla yleensä mm. tulee katsottua "Local or obsolete" -paketit, mitkä kertoo siitä että jotain on asennettu jostain PPA:sta mitä ei pitäisi järjestelmässä olla oletuksena
<paww> noh, nvidialle ois muutenkin tarvetta että pääsee Cudaa käyttelemään. Jos nyt sais tän koneen muutoin ehjättyä.
<paww> miten näkee local or obsolete -paketit?
<paww> Mirv: ton quantal-homman jäljiltä jäi paljon tämmösiä:
<paww> xserver-xorg-video-r128-lts-quantal : Depends: xorg-video-abi-13 which is a virtual package.
<paww> mutta kumpaakaan noista ei apt-getin mielestä ole asennettuna
<paww> brb
<Mirv> famous last abbreviation
<jjo> paww: on siitä yli vuosi kun ne olivat rikki, en muista enää aikaväliä, mutta ikäväähän se oli
<paww> jjo: no, parempi näin päin niin tietää ettei ole täysin oma vika :)
<paww> vai siis että pitäisi nykyään jo toimia?
<paww> no sama se, tämmöstä tää aina on :)
<Mirv> paww: synaptic-ohjelmalla siis mielestäni näppärämmin local or obsolete sekä myös repositoryjen valinta
<Mirv> ei intel-ajuri varmasti missään vaiheessa kokonaan rikki ole ollut 12.04:ssa, en tiedä sinänsä mistä bugista on kyse
<Mirv> mutta riippuu tietty myös siitä mikä intel kyseessä, alkup. 12.04:n aikoihin ivy bridge oli juuri julkaistu ja tuki vielä vaiheessa, eikä se sandy bridgekään täydellinen ollut
<Mirv> paww: onko se siis näitä laitteita joissa on sekä intelin että nvidian graffat samassa? siis läppäri, vai pöytäkone jossa myös nvidian näytönohjain?
<Mirv> niistä hybridijutuista ja niiden välillä vaihtamisista en tiedä juuri mitään
<paww> Mirv: pöytäkone jossa prossuun integroitu näytönohjain
<paww> mutta meen nyt ostamaan nvidian tästä kohta. Vähän alunperinkin ounastelin että näin voisi käydä.
<paww> sehän kyllä ei olisi ihme jos jokin ei vaan tunnista tätä prossun näytönohjainta kun se on paljon uudempi kuin distro
<Mirv> paww: aa onko mikä prossu?
<Mirv> paww: luultavasti siis 12.04.2 toimisi hyvin, mutta varmaan niitä edgersejä yms. on ollut siinä nyt vähän liian kanssa jotta saisi sitä täysin "puhtaaksi"
<Mirv> sinänsä ymmärrettävää että jos on haswell varsinkin niin jos on vanha 12.04-asennus niin ei 3D toimi. tarttee ne '-raring'-paketit haswell-tuelle eli Ubuntu 13.04:aa vastaava laitetuki jolla varmaan myös laitevalmistajien Ubuntu-Haswell-koneet shipataan
<Sysi> mainitusta saucyyn tulevasta paremmasta radeon-tuesta, oiskohan jossaki infoa mitä ja mille?
<Mirv> Sysi: aktiivinen power management, radeon.dpm=1 -boottiparametrilla (ei 3.11:ssä vielä defaulttina päällä). kaikille HD 2000 - HD 7000
<Sysi> mää tarvisin vähän erilaisia fiitsöreitä että steam toimis HD 4870-vanhuksella
<Mirv> joo no jos mesa 9.2 tulee saucyyn niin siinä on käsittääkseni melko hyviä boosteja nopeuteen
<Mirv> ei ole vielä
<Mirv> jokin uusi backend joka nostaa nopeutta useita kymmeniä prosentteja tahi jossain tapauksissa tuplaa
<Sysi> en tiiä auttaisko nopeus itessään winellä ajamiseen, natiivina puuttuu joku tekstuurien pakkauksen purku
<Mirv> sekin saattaa olla mutta en ole seurannut noita tekstuurinpakkauspatenttiongelmia
<Sysi> en kyllä muista mitä kaikkea testasin avoimella, ainakin suljetusta puuttui se ja avoimesta kai jotai isompaa
<Sysi> pitäis jossaki välissä kokeilla uusiksi mahdollisimman uudella avoimella koodilla
<paww> joo ei tämä toimi nvidiallakaan. Kyse ei ole siitä ettei ajurit latautuisi, vaan siitä että mesa ei vaan käytä niitä.
<paww> jossain on jokin vipu siinä asennossa että mesa suosii softarasteroijaa
<mjr> LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1? :]
<paww> ei sentään
<paww> noni, selvis vihdoin
<paww> blenderin mukana tuli kivasti libgl, joka sitten sujahti LD_PRELOADiin näppärästi huomaamatta
<paww> että tähän meni sit tämä päivä
<paww> joku fiksumpi olisi tehnyt heti kärkeen tämän "ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo"
<mjr> jep, mut eipä tullu mieleen
<paww> no, selvis kummiskin, ja Blenderin GPU-raytracetus toimi suoraan. Nyt on melkein reaaliaikaista se.
<paww> aika helpostihan tuon selvitti kun tajusi ettei vika olekaan ajurissa
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-01
<Mirv> paww: hah!
<Mirv> blenderin mukana libgl, interesting
<paww> mirv: melko luonnollista sikäli että Blender tekee kaiken piirtämisen OpenGL:llä
<paww> ammoin kun Blender aloitteli ei ehkä linuxeissa niin paljon ollut libgl:ää sitten triviaalisti asennettavissa
<dief> moro.
<dief> onko kellään kokemuksia ubuntu phonesta?
<Tm_T> dief: jollain varmaan jotain kokemusta, mutta tämä oli tuskin se mitä oikeasti halusit kysyä (:
<dief> ideoita mistä löytyy?
<Tm_T> löytyy mitä?
<dief> onko esim. ubuntulla jotain irc kanavaa josta vois tuosta kysellä..  en ole pahemmin perehtynyt tähän yhteisöön vaikkakin ubuntu myös koneella toisena on
<Tm_T> dief: #ubuntu-touch on yksi paikka keskustella siitä
<dief> okei thanks. kokeillaas sieltä lisää.
<Tm_T> dief: yleistä keskustelua onnistuu myös kanavalla #ubuntu-discuss
<dief> selvä peli. ircciä käyttäny silloin viimeksi kun travian tuli ruotsiin ha kehiteltiin taktiikoita.
<dief> nyt alkaa näyttää siltäettei tuo projekti onnistu ilman terävämpää päätä :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-03
<Echramath> Hah, onnistuin näemmä kämmäämään usermodilla niin että poistin itseni sudoers-ryhmästä...
<Kilpuri> jaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-04
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Logisim
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/tGH6JT -> 3x32 Logisim - Viikon VALO #136 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-28
<hufg> moro kellään hyviä ideoita nettitikku probleemaan kun modeswitchin jälkeen välähtää sekunnin verran connected to roaming network ja menee poikki sen jälkeen
<hufg> saunalahden nettitikku ja yhteyden asetukset tarkistettu kertaalleen
<tale> hufg: Katso mitä tulee lokitiedostoon /var/log/syslog
<tale> Ja ehkä myös dmesg | tail -20
<hufg> ok kiitos
<tale> hufg: Lisäksi jos se on Saunalahden Prepaid, se toimii Elisan verkossa.
<hufg> eikös sen pitäis toimi jos vaan laittaa apn ja pinit kuntoon yhteydelle?
<tale> hufg: Mobiililaajakaistat on tavannut olla hankalia. Usein ne vaan toimii, mutta väliin on hankalia malleja mokkulasta.
<hufg> jep hullu säätö ollu
<tale> hufg: Katso mikä merkki ja malli se mokkula on, sitten etsit Netistä vinkkejä.
<tale> Joskus pitää asentaa uudempi usb-modeswitch, jotta se tunnistaa mokkulan mokkulaksi.
<hufg> kylkyl en vaan mitään keinoa ton yhteyden pätkimisen tutkimiseksi löytäny
<hufg> se modeswitch kyllä näyttää toimivan
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Dolphin
 * Mikaela luuli, että kyseessä on Androidin verkkoselain ja ajatteli, ettei tiennytkään sen olevan VALOa.
<pesasa> :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-29
<ighea_> Dolphin on kyllä aika kiva
<ighea_> kun Gnome-tiimi kusi tuon nautiluksensa niin olen pikku hiljaa siirtynyt tuota kohti
<aev> Ite suosin Dolphinia, se on paljon käyttökelpoisempi kuin nautilus.
<ighea_> huomattavasti, erityisesti kun nykyään tuo nautilus ei tahdo enää edes käyttäytyä oikein perinteisillä ikkunamanagereilla
<aev> dolphiiin toiminnallisuuksien lisääminen on helpompaa kuin nautilukseen.
<Mikaela> caja tulee kai myös repoihin 14.10:n mukana.
<ighea_> ei lohduta jos doplhin on vain parempi
<ighea_> split view on turhan kiva
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-30
<elias_a> Mites ihmeessä 12.10 päivitetään kun sen pakettivarastot antaa 404:a?
<ninnnu> old-releases.ubuntu.com tjsp.
<ninnnu> Tai sit vain asennat puhtaasti tuoreempaa
<SharkMa-san> eikös 12.10 tuki ole loppunut?
<tale> elias_a: Noin vanha ei enää ole tuettu. Archive tai jotain voi olla vielä niitä vanhoja releaseita.
<ninnnu> niin on myös 13.04, joka kai antaa sitä 404:aa
<elias_a> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<elias_a> Eikös päivittämisen edellytys ole se, että saadaan ensin apt-get update ja upgrade tehtyä?
<elias_a> Mites mä nyt tän päivitän?
<tale> elias_a: Onko se siis ollut päivittämättä yli vuoden?
<elias_a> Näköjään.Puolison kone.
<elias_a> En jaksa toisella samaa asiaa jatkuvasti.
<tale> elias_a: Jos ajoit siihen silloin kun päivitykset vielä toimi viimeisimmät apt-get upgradet, voit päivittää sen 13.04:ään.
<elias_a> tale: Miten?
<tale> Jaa joo, 13.04 on myös jo vanhentunut.
<elias_a> Eli ei pysty päivittämään... :(
<tale> elias_a: Uusioiva asennus sitten. Tähän tapaan: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos. Pistän akan hommiin.
<tale> Toinen mahdollisuus on koettaa päivitystä suoraan 12.10 -> 14.04, mutta se ei ole tuettu tapa.
<elias_a> No, varmuuskopiot on tehtävä joka tapauksessa ensin.
<elias_a> Ja kun deja-dup on kroonisesti rikki niin se täytyy tehdä jollain muulla tavalla.
<elias_a> Täytyy polkaista oma palvelin tulille.
<ninnnu> siis kyl 13.04:ään saa päivitettyä, ne repot ei vain oo enää ne mitä do-distribution-upgrade tarjoaa
<ninnnu> mut suositeltavaa olis silti ottaa puhdas..
<ninnnu> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<gumrak> niin varsinkin nyt kun on pitkää Ubuntua tarjolla ihan tuoreena:)
<elias_a> Joo. Mulle vaan alkaa riittää tuon puolison kädettömyys päivitysasioissa.
<elias_a> Tehköön itse ensin muutaman tunnin varmuuskopioita ja niiden palauttamista niin ehkä niiden päivitysten asentamisen muistaa sitten tehdä.
<ninnnu> Erillinen /home..
<elias_a> Niin mä aina teen.
<elias_a> Aina.
<elias_a> En silti tee versiopäivitystä varmuuskopioimatta sitäkin.
<gumrak> LTS on suositeltava moiselle puolisolle
<elias_a> gumrak: Mitäs se auttaa jos se kuitenkin sattumanvaraisena ajankohtana asentaa ei-LTS:n siihen?
<elias_a> Samoilla oikeuksilla se versiopäivityskin tehdään...
<ninnnu> LTS ei muistaakseni ehdota ei-LTS:ää oletuksena
<elias_a> Ai niin juuu... hyvä pointti!
<gumrak> joo
<gumrak> ei ainakaan mulla 12.04 ole ehdottanut kertaakaan päivittämistä huonoihin väliversioihin
<gumrak> eikä kyllä edes 14.04:ään kuten täällä on muutkin puhuneet
<Iltsu> laita vaimo vaihtoon tai automaagipäivitykset
<ninnnu> ei versiopäivityksiä haluu tehdä automaatilla
<elias_a> Iltsu: Turaan jonkun tsydeemin, että saan kaikkien päivitykset omaan hallintaan.
<elias_a> apt-proxy kehiin ja keskitetty hallinta.
<elias_a> Musta tulee päivitysnatsi!
<Iltsu> ninnnu, no versiopäivityksii tulee sen verta harvoi et ne voi kyl sit manusti käydä laittaa itekki
<Iltsu> varsiki jos vaimo kysees
<elias_a> On muuten aika hurja SSH:n tuoma hitaus kopioinnissa...
<elias_a> Samassa lähiverkossa olevaan palvelimeen SSH:lla aika-arvio 14 tuntia...
<elias_a> FTP:llä vähän alle 3 tuntia.
<puhuri> mitä kökkörautaa siellä ajetaan (tai vaihtoehtoisesti nopea verkko :-)
<ninnnu> ootko koittanu -C-vipua (compression)
<puhuri> varmaan hidastaa lähiverkossa
<puhuri> itse käytän isojen massojen kopiointiin luotettavassa verkossa tarria ja netcattia
<LucaB> itellä kyllä ihan kohtuu vauhtia siirtyy ssh:lla
<ninnnu> puhuri: no ei sekään kyl oikeesti oo kauheen jepa, tai ainakin redditissä kyseltiin muutama päivä sit että "miks mun netcat+tar-siirto ei tuu samanmuotoisena ulos"
<ninnnu> tiä sit että miks kun kuitenkin menee tcp:llä
<puhuri> muistivirhe parad veikkaus
<ninnnu> sitä vähän neppailin itsekkin
<puhuri> (tai verkkokortin tekemä tcp-offload, jolloin ei enää ole end2end tarkistussuma)
<puhuri> ssh:n kanssa verkkosiirrossa tullut virhe tappaa siirron (kryptovirhe) mutta muisti-levy-välillä voi tietysti sattua jotain
<puhuri> jos prossussa on AES-NI käskyt ja ssh valinnut oikean krypton niin ei pitäisi olla pullonkaula gigasessa verkossa
<puhuri> scp on luultavasti hitaampi verrattuna esim. tar cf - . | ssh kohde tar xf -
<puhuri> etenkin jos on paljon pieniä tiedostoja
<yonas> Moikka. Löytyisikö täältä atk-tukea näin kesähelteilläkin?
<jjo_> mahdollisesti
<zacura> Moi. Kerro vain ongelma niin selviää osaako joku auttaa
<yonas> Ongelmana on xubuntun uusin versio ja pimenevä näyttö. Kyseessä pöytäkone ja kaikki virransäästöasetukset pitäisi olla pois päältä näytön osalta. 2 tuntiin jos koneeseen ei koske ja laittaa näytön päälle, niin se ei saa enää signaalia. Missä mahtaa olla vikaa?
<jjo> olet varmaan koettanut liikuttaa hiirtä, painaa näppikseltä jotain näppäintä ja odottaa jonkin aikaa?
<yonas> jep
<zacura> mikä näytönohjain?
<yonas> nvidia 220 ja nyt käytössä se avoin noveau tms ajuri
<zacura> mitä xset q sanoo?
<yonas> paste.ubuntu.com/7904376/
<zacura> kaikki dpms timeoutit on nolla niin kuin pitääkin
<zacura> onko tuossa noveau ajurissa jotain asetuksia tuohon liittyen, itsellä on ubuntu 12.04 ja nvidian ajuri
<zacura> sillä ainakin pysyy näyttö päällä
<yonas> Mielestäni tolla ajurilla ei ole muitasäätöjä kuin perus näyttöjen määritykset, resoluutiot ja sijainnit..
<yonas> Voisinhan tietty ottaa Nvidian suljetun käyttöön ihan kokeeksi
<zacura> xorgin logeistakin voi etsiä selitystä
<yonas> näyttää melko lyhyeltä tuo logi. Mahtaako olla vain viimeisen käynnistyksen jälkeiset merkinnät näkyvissä..
<zacura> taitaapi olla
<zacura> katso jos löytyy Xorg.0.log.old, minulla näyttäisi olevan myös tuollainen
<yonas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7904479/ Ei siinä mitään erikoista ole mielestäni näkyvissä
<zacura> ei näytä kyllä
<zacura> valitettavasti en osaa auttaa enempää
<yonas> ok. kokeilen vaihtaa suljetulle ajurille. Viimeistään yöllä se taas tekee temput jos ei sillä korjaannu..
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-31
<usvi> tardesta, tässä tuntuu suomi-repot ja pari muutakin poistaneen 13.04:n palveltavista distroista. onhan tuosta varoiteltu, mutta saiskohan apt-getillä vielä jostain asennettua softia?
<usvi> jaa kas, oisko tää:  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/145415/archive-ubuntu-com-missing-raring-updates
<usvi> olihan se
<usvi> kiitos nam
<elias_a> Onkos suosituksia siitä miten Trustyn serveriversioon konffataan kiinteä IP?
<elias_a> Siellä kun on kaikkea hienoa dbab:ta ja muuta...
<elias_a> /etc/network/interfaces käpistelyn vain vai?
<Mikaela> /etc/network/interfaces varmaan tai ainakin niin minä tein eilen.
<Iltsu> eiköhä se oo se helpoin tapa
<Iltsu> (ei sil et muista tavoist mitää tietäsin)
<Mikaela> Graafinen käyttöliittymä ja nm-applet ja nm-connection-editor, mutta kai se interfaces on paras palvelimille.
<tale> /etc/network/interfaces on käsittääkseni ainoa tapa palvelinversiossa. Niin se on aina tehty.
<Iltsu> iha fiksuu
<elias_a>  Näin tehdään sitten.
<elias_a> Tällaista lueskelin aiheeseen liittyen: sfxpt.wordpress.com/2014/05/11/use-dbab-under-ubuntu-14-04-trusty/
<tale> elias_a: Minkä vuoksi tuo tarvitksee kiinteän IP-osoitteen?
<elias_a> tale: Sisäverkon varmuuskopiointi- ym. palvelin.
<ninnnu> mä törmäsin muutama viikko sit palvelimeen jossa oli NetworkManager eikä interfaces
<tale> elias_a: DHCP-palvelin vois olla kätevä jos on sisäverkko. Tosin tuo ddab halusi toisenkin IP-numeron samaan interfaceen, eli se pitänee joka tapauksessa säätää siinä interfaces-tiedostossa.
<ninnnu> siinä sai vähän aikaa hakata päätä seinään
<ninnnu> onneksi pysty klikkailee virtualisoinnin konsolin auki ja ihmettelee sieltä, mut ei se kyl kivaa ollu
<elias_a> tale: En mä jaksa kun verkossa on jo yksi DHCP-palvelin ja se on ADSL-purkissa.
<elias_a> tale: Vai ajattelitko jotain toisenlaista ratkaisua kuin IP-osoitteella osoittamista?
<tale> elias_a: Minulla on sisäverkossa DHCP ja nimipalelin, se on kätevää.
<tale> siis nimipalvelin,
<tale> Nyt ei ole tarvinnut palella muutamaan viikkoon.
<elias_a> Niin juu, että koneilla on oikeat nimet.
<tale> elias_a: Aivan, homma hoituu kätevästi ja IP-numeroita voi muuttaakin kun nimi pysyy samana.
<elias_a> En taida jaksaa värkätä kun pitäisi sitten miettiä ja käpistellä tota ADSL-boksin konffiakin sitten aika lailla...
<tale> Lisäksi verkkoasetuksia voi muuttaa kun DHCP jakaa uudet seuraavan kerran kun laite kysyy.
<tale> Juu, kahta DHCP-palvelinta ei pidä olla samassa verkossa, se tuottaa harmaita hiuksia.
<elias_a> Plus se, että osa sisäverkosta on tollasten sähköverkon kautta siirtävien laitteiden päässä.
<gildean> helpottaa jos laittaa dhcp:lle varaukset
<gildean> helpompi tehä natti-sääntöjä jne.
<gildean> ts. jakaa aina samat osotteet samoille kyselijöille
<elias_a> Oho.... mikäs tämä nyt on... sudo apt-get update ja palvelin sylkäisee ekana rivinä näin: no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<tale> elias_a: Tuo kuulostaa bugilta.
<elias_a> tale: Niinpä se onkin. Samban pam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1257186 in samba (Ubuntu Trusty) "memory leakage messages " [High,Triaged]
<elias_a> Eikö se, että määrittää gatewayn interfaces-tiedostoon riitä siihen, että gatewayta osattaisiin käyttää myös DNS:nä?
<ansa> ei gatewaylla ja dns:lla ole mitään tekemistä keskenään, vaikka tietenkin kotireitittimissä ajetaan dns-proxya samassa osoitteessa mikä gatewaykin on
<elias_a> Eli lisään interfaces-tiedostoon dns-rivin?
<elias_a> Mikäs sen syntaksi?
<ansa> mut /etc/resolv.conf on se minne periaatteessa perinteisesti nimipalvelin lykätään, mut jos sitä generoidaan automaattisesti niin varmaan interfacesiin dns-nameservers
<elias_a> Ok.
<elias_a> Sillähän se tokeni. ansa: Kiitos!
<smoinen> mikäs avuksi, kun vasta-asennettu Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.1 (Files 3.10.1) mounttaa usb-tikut read-onlyna?
<ninnnu> kertooko dmesg mitään vihjeitä?
<smoinen> ninnnu: hetki, katotaas
<smoinen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7913490/
<smoinen> sama tikku (ja kolme muuta testaamaani) toimii normaalisti Ubuntu 14.04 LTS:ssä
<smoinen> kaikki neljä read-only Ubuntu Gnomessa
<ninnnu> mjoo
<smoinen> ongelma on näköjään Nautiluksessa/Filesissä. terminaalissa toimii normaalisti
<Mikaela> Tulee kai myöhässä, mutta minun interfaces tiedosto-pohjani: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Mkaysi/shell-things/gh-pages/etc/network/interfaces
<Mikaela> (no nyt ainakin tulee myöhässä, koska multiline jätti tämän monta tuntia sitten tähän eikä tämä viesti koskaan lähtenyt)
<elias_a> smoinen: Kas päivää!
<smoinen> elias_a: päivää vaan!
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-01
<puhuri> puuttuukohan multa lubuntusta (asennettu 14.04 esijulkaisusta) joku palikka kun ei ole mitään käliä networkmanagerin hallitsemiseen
<puhuri> elikkä pystyn kyllä määrittämään esim. wlanin mutta ei ole mitään ,isyä valita mitä käytetään
<tale> puhuri: Esijulkaisu? Olet kai päivittänyt sen ajan tasalle?
<puhuri> jep, ilmeisetikin nm-applet ei käynnistyn sessiossa
<tale> Network Managerin kanssa oli ongelmia 14.04 aluksi, se ei käynnistynyt jos ei erikseen pistänyt sitä käyntiin. Se korjattiin alkukesästä.
<puhuri> ok, saattoi olla alkukesästä edellinen päivitys
<tale> Tarkista service network-manager on käynnissä ja pistä nm-applet käyntiin. Ja katso niitä on tasan yksi käynnissä, sekin sekottaa jos on kaksi nm-applettia.
<puhuri> jep, nyt kun oli päivitetty niin buutilla lähti
<puhuri> testataas toinen tunnus vielä
<puhuri> näyttäisi toimivan
<puhuri> kiitti vinkistä tale, vaikka olisi korjautunut seuraavalla buutilla kysymättä :-)
<puhuri> ubuntulla jää enemmän aikaa uimiseen kuin xp:n käyttäjillä :-)
<anacron> sattuuks meillä olemaan 18650 akkuja missään?
<anacron> eiku eihän tää oo oikee kanava
<anacron> käynnisti irssin uusiks enkä tietty oo tallentanu kanavien sijainteja ni sokeesti vaa painelee numeroita ulkoa :D
<kirvesAxe> ai ai, kannattaa sitä /layout save a harrastaa ;)
<anacron> pitäis
<anacron> mut ei oo tottunu siihen et pitää käynnistää irssi uusiks :D
<Mirv> nyt ois näemmä se 12.04 w/ trusty HWE -> 14.04 -päivitysbugi korjattu, jokohan päivitykset kohtapuoliin alkaa?
<tale> Eikös päivitykset pidä alkaa viimeistään 8. päivä elokuuta, koska silloin HWE tuki loppuu 12.04:ltä ja se on pakko päivittää 14.04:ään tai siihen 12.04 uuteen versioon, mikä se nyt olikaan.
<Mirv> tale: käsittääkseni kaikille tulee se päivitys 12.04.5:een eteen tai siis trusty-hwe-stackiin.
<Mirv> alkuperäinen 12.04/12.04.1 sekä 12.04.5 (14.04) jatkavat tuettuina
<Mirv> käsitin että .2/.3/.4-käyttäjille tota mainostetaankin jotenkin
<FaboFabiFabinO> Hello body, body. There is a error with fingerprint in the official site, with version ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso and ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso, them i ask pepoal go in the lunhpad for help the community: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1349715 . For to found if it's broked file or error Fingerprint. Good look !
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1349715 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu hashes for 14.04.1 missing on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes" [Medium,Triaged]
<FaboFabiFabinO> lubotu3, yes but you can find this version in : http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<lubotu3> FaboFabiFabinO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-03
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Midnight_Commander
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-27
<Iltsu> helpoinhan toi use case ois ratkasta lastpassilla, tms
<ninnnu> se LastPass tarvii kans asentaa siihen toissijaiseen chromimuiin
<Iltsu> entä sitte?
<Iltsu> ja ei muuten pakosta tarvii
<Iltsu> käy mobiiliklientillä esmes
<tale> Iltsu: Use case on ettei saa häiritä konetta ja chromiumia käyttävää lapsukaista.
<Iltsu> no mut olis virittäny tän etukätee
<Iltsu> oletettavaa et vastaavia tulee muutenki
<ninnnu> kalat todennäköisesti olisi saanut ongittua vanhasta tuotteesta kuitenkin
<Iltsu> yks vaihtoehto ois ollu scp:llä kopsata userdir toiselle koneelle ja pakottaa chromiumin käyttään sitä hetkellises
<Iltsu> t
<Mikaela> tuo kirjaa alkuperäisen Chromiumin ulos jos se on kirjautunut Google-tunnukselle
<Max^> pystyykö tuota ubuntun kuvakepalkkia siirtämään jotenkin
<Mikaela> jos tarkoitat unityn sivupalkkia se ehkä onnistuu unity-tweak-tool työkalulla, en ole varma.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-28
<Mikaela> Osaisiko joku selittää miksi kannettavalla (Ubuntu MATE 15.04) Xorg kaatuu aina kun menen aliexpress.com:iin ja olen siellä vähän aikaa. Voin tehdä sillä koneella mitä tahansa muuta ilman ongelmia ja pöytäkoneella (myös Ubuntu MATE 15.04) ei ole mitään ongelmaa. Apport ei suostu yhteistyöhön sen enempää kuin sisäänkirjautuessa ilmoittaa, että Xorgilla on havaittu järjestelmäongelma ja
<Mikaela> haluaa lähettää raportin ja kun siihen antaa luvan ei tule bugiraportinkirjoitus ikkunaa, jonka pitäisi tulla.
<rhkfin> Riippuuko selaimesta?
<rhkfin> -> joku plugari tekee jotain tosi rumaa?
<Mikaela> Firefox, molemmilla samat lisäosat ja plugareita ei ole muuta kuin oletus "OpenH264 Video Codecin on toimittanut Cisco Systems, Inc. 1.4"
<Mikaela> en ole tullut kokeilleeksi muita selaimia, pitää kokeilla jossakin vaiheessa kun palaan kannettavalle
<Mikaela> veneilemästä palaamisen jälkeen käynnistettyäni koneen Apport sai vihdoinkin avattua tuon bugienraportoinnin ja sai lähetettyä tietonsa. Toivottavasti se on selkeämpi kuin kuvaukseni ja ilmeisesti se meni yksityiseksi coredumpin takia.
<Mikaela> ja nyt taas tuli sähköpostia apportilta/launchpadilta, että bugiraportti ei kelpaa, koska järjestelmä ei ole ajan tasalla (kyllä on elleivät ne halua minun ajavan kehitysversioita) ja että jotkin debuggaussymbolit puuttuvat. Nekin olisi ollut huomattavasti helpompaa sentaa jos apport olisi edillisillä kaatumiskerroilla niitä pyytänyt.
<Mikaela> taitaa olla #ubuntu-bugs kysymisen aika
<Max^> voiko tuota äänikortin ajuria säätää jotenkin että sais äänet kuulumaan ku näkyy tunnistavan kortin kuitenkin mut ei kuulu mitään
<Max^> korttina o creative sounblaster z
<tathhu> kai sulla on oikea äänilähtö valittuna?
<tathhu> mikälie onkaan
<Max^> on se oikein
<Max^> eikä kuulu mistään mitään vaikka laittas täysille
<Max^> mut tuon kortin ajurissa vissiin aina ollu jotai ongelmaa linuxilla
<Mikaela> jos ketään kiinnostaa tuo minun ongelmani, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479009 , yötä
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1479009 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT when browsing aliexpress.com with Firefox" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-29
<Tm_T> jos minä kirjoittaisin Ubuntu Suomen blogiin MX4:stä jottai
<rhkfin> +1
<Tm_T> julkaisen tuon nyt tuollaisena, saa korjailla halutessaan minun jälkiä (;
<Tm_T> http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/2015/kokemuksia-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-puhelimesta/
<rhkfin> :)
<Tm_T> noin, ja puskettu SoMeenkin
<Mikaela> jos joku tulee tänne kryptisen "error generating authenticy" ja "Welcome to emergency mode" virheen kanssa Windows 10 päivityksen jälkeen, käskekää kommentoimaan /etc/fstab:ista Windows-osion liittämisrivi. Ilmeisesti kyseinen päivitys vaihtaa mikälie tunniste olikaan
<rhkfin> Eikös toi Mikaelankin oo tommonen minkä vois jo heittää suoraan Facebookiin noin niinku ennakoivana. Koska siis kuitenkin tulee.
<Mikaela> pitäisi vain keksiä miten se sanotaan. http://askubuntu.com/q/631362 tuli minulla Googlella, kun aloin ihmettelemään
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-30
<maria_> #ääretöntylsyys
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-31
<puhuri> automaattipäivitykset ei ilmeisesti osaa toipua, jos kone buutataa keske päivitystä?
<puhuri> eli ei osaa tarpeen vaatiessa ajaa dpkg --configure -a
<puhuri> oli yksi kone jäänyt huhtikuulle jumiin (lubuntu 14.04)
<tale> puhuri: Tarkoitatko unattended-upgrades?
<puhuri> joo
<tale> puhuri: Sitä pitää tosiaan vahtia. Ilman ylimääräisiä boottejakin se saattaa jumittaa.
<tale> Ainakin perusasetuksilla unattended-upgrades ei päivitä jos pitää asentaa joku paketti lisää.
<tale> Seurailen sen lähettämistä sähköposteista josko se saa mitään tehtyä, ja komentelen apt-get jos se tuntuu jumittuvan.
<puhuri> tuo on vanhemmille vanhan xp:n tilalle päivitettym- mulla on siihen käänteinen ssh että olisin päässyt tutkimaan etänäkin mutta en tajunnut
<puhuri> käyttö kun on pankkiasiat silloin tällöin niin kone on niin vähän päällä - pitäisi soittaa että jättäkää kone päälle, että voin tarkistaa
<tale> puhuri: Onko myös anacron asennettuna?
<puhuri> pitäisi olla, pitää huomenna katsoa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-01
<rhkfin> unattended-upgrades? anacron?
<rhkfin> !anacron
<rhkfin> ?anacron
<rhkfin> Milläs toi taas totteli?
<rhkfin> lubotu3: help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rhkfin> !unattended-upgrades
<lubotu3> rhkfin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rhkfin> lubotu3: !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rhkfin> osaa se jotain sentään..
<rhkfin> ah, anacron on siis cron joka ymmärtää ja toipuu siitäkin, että konetta joskus buuttaillaan
<rhkfin> ja lubotu laittoin privana pahoittelut, ettei tiedä anacronista mitään :D
<rhkfin> puhuri: mä oon joihinkin etähuollettaviin pystytellyt kans jonkinlaisen reverse-ssh:n, jossain oli jopa sellainen, että se otti aina buutissa automaattisesti ssh:n mun wlan-modeemiin.. securea :D
<puhuri> mulla sama tunnus tekee kanssa backupit (bup) ja sallittu porttiforwardi
<puhuri> meinasin vaihtaa autossh:lle mutta kun nykyinen oma toimii riittävän hyvin
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-02
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Debian_8_Jessie
<tathhu> Huhu
<tathhu> Aika jeba tää mate
<tathhu> Fps nousi kivasti kynärissä. :D
<rhkfin> kynäri?
<tathhu> Counter-strike
<rhkfin> ah..
<Echramath> Sen etymologia on joskus mietitty
<Echramath> Tuleeko se kynäniskasta?
<rhkfin> Oon joskus miettiny itte kynäniskan etymologiaa - mistäs se oikein juontuu..?
<Echramath> No se johtuu siitä että jos ei ole treenannut fysiikka ei ole myöskään niskalihaksia
<Echramath> Se on jo jotain toisen maailmansodan sotilassanastoa
<Echramath> "damn pencilnecks in the office"
<rhkfin> eli sillä viitataan tosiaan niskan paksuuteen tms
<Echramath> vrt "sikaniska"
<rhkfin> http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/t/1397415/mika-ihmeen-kynari! <- tiukkaa keskustelua siitä, mihin CS:n versioon tuo viittaa :D
<tathhu> :-D
<rhkfin> "Keski-Suomen Kynäri ry on toiminut vuodesta 1977. Kynäri on virkeä harrastajakirjoittajien yhdistys.."  :D
<rhkfin> No joo..  Enemmän on-topic, onko suosituksia Linuxilla pelaavasta leffavuokrauspalvelusta? Jos tulee katottua about 1 leffa kuussa ei viitti maksaa mitään hbo nordicia tms.
<Echramath> Hih, miekin vissiin maksan netflixistä osan vaikken ole katsonut muutamaan kuukauteen
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-01
<tietix> i have now xubuntu, but after suspend my mouse pointer is invisible. if i do ctrl + alt + f1 and alt + f7 i can see my mouse. i don't want to do that every time.
<Echramath> With an Intel graphics card?
<tietix> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<tietix> eee pc
<Echramath> At least looks like a genuine and confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<tietix> i can try to make own fix. so that afrter suspend it will restart lightdm. hmm.
<ansa> maybe turning off hwcursor would help
<Ciprian-> help
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-02
<Iltsu> mites mä vaihdan komentorivillä systeemin kielen suomesta lontoosee
<Echramath> Haluat varmaan säätää jotain localeja
<Iltsu> joo /etc/default/locale
<Iltsu> sudo: tietokoneen MEDLI ratkaiseminen epäonnistui oli typerä virheilmo
<Iltsu> unable to resolve host MEDLI miellyttää mau enempi :D
<Iltsu> masensin nääs tän linux subsystem for windowsin
<gildean> nimipalvelujärjestelmäratkaisija
<Iltsu> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-03
<Mikaela> [cross-post] Onko jollakulla tietoa VALO-CDstä? Linux.fi:n foorumilla ihmetellään miten se haluaa käyttää olematonta seurantapalvelinta. https://foorumi.linux.fi/t/valo-cd-n-torrent-ongelma/1936?u=mikaela
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-04
<Mikaela> Kuollut projekti sanoi Otto @ #vapaakoodi
<StockAntenna> free as in freedom to die
<malartoop> oi how do i un-write-protect my bootable usb?
<Mirv> sanookos http://yle.fi/urheilu/rio_2016 kaikilla selaimilla teille että tarttee uudemman version mediasoittimesta?
<Mirv> kokeiltu siis Firefox ja Chromium, ja uusin adobe-flashplugin asennettuna eli vissiin chromiumin puolella v22 tjsp
<Wapsi> mulla toimii chromessa toi kyllä, mut kirosin jo tossa aiemmin #muualla, että miksi helvetissä toi on toteutettu flashilla
<Mirv> varmaan DRM sitä ja DRM tätä
<Mirv> en kyllä chromea halua asentaa joten olkoon sitten olympiastriimit
<Akuli> toimisko yle-dl tohon
<ansa> näyttäs tuo ainakin mulla chromiumilla toimivan
<ansa> toki chromekin on asennettu, en tiedä saako se sieltä jotain kirjastoja
<ansa> Akuli, tuskin, tuo ei vaikuta olevan Ylen systeemi varsinaisesti ollenkaan
<Mirv> joo normiareena toimii ja samoin alempana tolla sivulla olevat klipit, mutta se iso striimi-ikkuna ylhäällä ei
<Akuli> voikohan chromea käyttää asentamatta sitä mihinkään
<ansa> mulla ei se kyllä eilen kotona toiminut, tässä työkoneella toimii, pitääpä tarkistaa illalla että toimiiko vieläkään
<Mirv> no just mietin että jos laittais lxc:n taakse niin olisi vähäsen sandboxattu :)
<Mirv> mut kattoo nyt, ehtiikö ylipäätänsä lähetyksiä katselemaan
<ansa> kai ne kanavien suorat voi kattoa edelleen areenan puolelta?
<Wapsi> voiko lxc:ssä ajaa jotenki helposti esim. chromea + videoita? eikö se tarvitse kuitenkin ihan oikean renderöinnin (fyysisen näytönohjaimen + ajurit)
<Mirv> ansa: varmaan, vois luulla, ellei olympiaehdot sitten estä
<Mirv> Wapsi: no helposti ja helposti mutta joo tarttee pääsyn /dev/dri:hin ja /dev/video0:aan, äänen voi lähettää vaikka pulseaudion yli
<Mirv> mä käyttelen tuollaista sinänsä ihan muutenkin
<mjr> olympiaehdot on kyllä aika hv usein monesta kohtaa, että sikäli
<mjr> vaan empä toki tiedä mitä ne sanoo
<Wapsi> se koko instituutio on aika hv. taannoin norja anto rukkaset niille
<Wapsi> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1412312442563 tämä
<Wapsi> ihan naurettavaa pelleilyä
<mjr> nii-in
<moilte> hello persons. why are my bootable usbs always read-only after i make them?
<moilte> ?
<moilte> i didn't used to have this problem and suddenly i do, using the same exact command
<moilte> << dd if= ...>>
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-05
<pesasa> If the image is an iso image, then it probably is read-only filesystem.
<mjr> iirc you can probably make it into a read-write image using usb startup disk creator, it'll optionally include a writable filesystem on top of the ISO
<mjr> (incidentally, this is the finnish support channel)
<Echramath> Lisäksi tuo ulkomaanhiihtäjä lähti jo
<mjr> oho
<pesasa> Aaa... Toi takaisin liittynyt olikin eri nimimerkki.
<tale> Lienee 14.04 alkanut hinkua päivitystä versioon 16.04.1. Onkos nämä päivitykset menneet ongelmitta läpi?
<tale> Kohta pitää korjata yksi kone joka sammutettiin kesken tuon päivityksen.
<StockAntenna> kappas moinen täytyykin tehdä jos tulee tarjolle
<StockAntenna> en pidä 14.04:stä
<Mirv> mulla meni jo keväällä ongelmitta. varmaan jos haluaa varmistella niin ppa-purge:a vähän ajella jos on kovasti PPA:ita käytössä
<kettu> muilla ongelmia saada Ylen Rio Areena toimimaan? asensin juuri Ubuntu 16.04:n koneelle ja flash-plugarin partner-repoista. Firefox toistaa esim. Youtube-videot, mutta tuo Rio Areena (https://rio-areena.yle.fi/) on sitkeästi sitä mieltä, että tarvitsen uusimman  Adobe Flashin koneelleni
<kettu> Firefox on myös käytetty alhaalla flashin asennuksen jälkeen
<Laodikea> Joo, täällä just eilen puhuttiin tuosta
<Laodikea> Jollakulla toimi Chromella, toisilla ei
<kettu> ok, pitääpä kokeilla sitä
<Laodikea> Se olis nopein/helpoin tapa, sitten puhuttiin LXC:stä mahdollisuutena, mutta toiminnasta ei oltu varmoja
<Laodikea> mutta siis siinäkin tapauksessa ajettaisiin Chromea LXC:ssä
<Laodikea> Eiku joo, luinpas backlogia huonosti :D Chromella saatu kyllä toimimaan, mutta chromiumilla osalla toimi osalla ei. LXC:n voi unohtaa, ellei erikseen halua kikkailla :)
<Laodikea> Se nostettiin vaan esiin, kun ilmeni halu olla asentamatta Chromea tietokoneelle
<kettu> Juuri testasin, että Chromium ei toiminut. Seuraavaksi Chromella. Kone on tilapäisesti olympialaisten ajan pyhitetty toimiston nurkassa pyörittämään lähetyksiä, joten pystyn tilapäisesti pyörtämään periaatteeni ja asentamaan Chromen :)
<kettu> Jännä, että ylipäätään käyttävät tuossa Flashia, eikä HTML5:sta
<Laodikea> Joo, eilen heitettiin ilman DRM
<Laodikea> Youtubehan siirtyi jo jokin aika sitten HTML5-playeriin. Youtube-videot toistuvat mulla ihan hienosti Firefoxilla, vaikkei flashia ole koneelle ylipäänsä asennettunakaan.
<kettu> Chrome toimii hienosti. Kiitos avusta!
<Laodikea> Eipä kestä!
<puhuri> tuo lxc toimii kyllä ihan hyvin chromen kanssa - mulla on "poro"-lxc (tulee siis proprietary :-) missä pyörii sitten dropbox, chrome, skype yms. ei-avoimet softat. Näkevät vain osan kotihakemistosta (kuten Dropbox, Lataukset)
<Mirv> puhuri: jeps juuri tällaista porokarsinaa meinasin ;)
<Mirv> tossa testasin että mun nykyisessä yakkety-containerissa en saa ainakaan pulseaudion kautta ääniä reitittymään isäntäkoneelle nettiohjeiden mukaan. joskus muistaakseni oli kyllä äänetkin toiminnassa, vaikka harvemmin tarvitsen
<Mirv> "poroaitaus taukopaikalla" http://www.kotikone.fi/markku.ahlsten/saariselka_2008/slides/DSC_0067.JPG
<Mirv> no eipä toimi kyllä mpg321 xenial-containerissakaan, jotain teen väärin. hostin ohjeiden mukaiset pluginnit kyllä ladattu ja oikeudet containerien IP-osoitteille annettu
<Mirv> toi äänipuoli olis ihan hyödyllinen joskus riippumatta Rio-kiinnostuksesta
<Mirv> toimaa hostilla samalla PULSE_SERVER-asetuksella joten jotain verkko-oikeuksiin liittyvää se taitaa olla
<Mirv> ah kaikki olikin ihan ok tosiaan muuten mutta pitää säätää tätä omaa palomuuria hieman
<Mirv> joo 10.0.4.0/24 salliminen sisääntulevalle liikentelle -> homma toimii sekä yakkety että xenial
<puhuri> joskus hajoaa mulla äänet pulseaudiolla (socketti) mutta siihen yleensä auttaa tuon containerin uudelleenkäynnistys - voisi riittää pulseaudionkin käynnistys
<StockAntenna> näemmä viikottainen linux + ääni = sotku-keskustelu täällä nyt:)
<mjr> en tiiä onks toi ihan reilu kuvaus
<mjr> kun on kyse lähinnä containereista ja niiden konffauksesta
<puhuri> mutta ei s8inäkään äänien tartteisi hajota - äänidatan tunkeminen unix-sokettiin on Linuxia vanhempi idea :-)
<puhuri> olkoonkin, että nykyään äänilaitteisto on monimutkaisempi kun äänet voi tulla ilmoille esim. sisäisistä kajareista, langallisista luureista, bt-luureista ja hdmi:n kautta (itselläni esim.) niin väkisinkin monimutkastuu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-31
<Echramat1> Oho ei pitäis käyttää mkpasswd:n hasheja salasanoina
<Echramat1> On ne tosin ehkä parempia kuin mun oikeat salasanat
<puhuri> pwgen tekee jopa siedettävästi muistettavia / kirjattavia passuja
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-01
<xet7> Tietäiskö joku onko jossain toimiva bounty sivusto avoimen lähdekoodin projekteille?
<xet7> Johon vois laittaa bountyn?
<xet7> En ole saanut yhteyttä ainakaan BountySourcen tukeen vielä
<xet7> onko jotain toista toimivaa systeemiä?
<xet7> Johonkin sivustoon törmäsin joskus, suomalainen sivusto, mutta siinä ei ollut englanninkielistä versiota
<Iltsu> siis minkä palkkion?
<xet7> uusista featureista avoimen lähdekoodin ohjelmaan
<Iltsu> aaaa
<Hejkki> moikka
<Hejkki> jaha, onkohan mulla usbilevy rikki kun ei pysty GSmartControl ajamaan sinne ja kuuluu sellanen kilaus aina silloin tällöin levystä ihan ku se käynnistyis uusiks tms
<Hejkki> voiko olla usbikotelossa vika, vai onko todennäkösempää että toi HDD sisällä on rikki?
<Hejkki> se mounttaa kyllä ok, mutta sit ku alkaa kirjottaa sinne ni jää jumii
<Hejkki> taitaa olla mun viimonen HDD jonka ostan, seuraavat SSD jos vaan mahollista. hankala vaa ku teraset maksaa jo ihan kivasti
<Hejkki> läppäriinki menin ostamaan sisäisen 1TB HDD :( no toisaalta ompahan rahaa jääny taskun pohjalle
<Iltsu> nvidian viralliset ajurit ja musta tuntuu et joku overscan on yhellä näytölklä miten sattuu
<Iltsu> ei mee kuva reunoihi asti, ajureista en löytäny säätöä
<Iltsu> mitä tehdä
<Iltsu> näköjää bootti ei auta
<Iltsu> haha
<Iltsu> tää näyttö on ollu vuoden ja nyt alko hämäämää en tiiä miks
<Iltsu> piti kattoo youtubest arvostelu et onhan noi reunat tossa ollu :D
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-02
<rhkfin_> Päivitettyäni Kubuntun -> 16.04 tulee jokaisessa käynnistyksessä levyntarkastus, joka ei mene läpi. KEskeytys Ctrl+C, jonka jälkeen pääsee vikatilaan tms. SIellä kun ajaa mount -a ja painaa ctrl+D (=jatka boottia) niin homma rokkaa.
<rhkfin_> Olisiko jollakulla hyviä ideoita mistä debugata tuota? Käytössä myös LVM+RAID.
<ansa> millälailla ei mee läpi? Onko se sellainen osio jolle vois bootin jälkeen ajaa fsck:n?
<rhkfin_> syslogia: https://pastebin.com/nEy9XzZE  - tuolla 11, 13 ja 49 sekunnin kohdalla tulee mount-herjaa.
<rhkfin_> ansa: startissa tuleva levytarkastus jää ikuiseen looppin tms
<rhkfin_> Voisi tietysti varmaan yrittää käynnistää CD:llä ja ajaa fsck:ta (unmountattuna)
<Echramath> Mä just mietin että miten ne lvm ja raid tuohon kuvioon vaikuttaa?
<rhkfin_> EXT4-fs (dm-1): warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended
<rhkfin_> Echramath: paha sanoa. Uudet (~viimeiset x vuotta tms :) livelevyt taitavat osata ne hanskata, RAID-tuki tosin pitää asentaa livesessioon käsin.
<Echramath> Näkeekö sen läpi jos yksi levy alkaa leipoa käsiin?
<rhkfin_> ITseasiassa taisi viimeksi olla puhdas asennus, ei edes päivitys. Siinä yhteydessä ilmeni, että vaikka asensin livesessioon raid-tuen, se ei asentanut sitä uuteen järjestelmään (vaikka konffasikin osiot ja raid-konffit) ja ensimmäisen (epäonnistuneen) bootin jälkeen täytyi asentaa ajurit chrootin kautta niin raid heräsi
<ansa> uudemman e2fsprogsin asentaminen vois olla kans yks vaihtoehto,
<rhkfin_> Olen katsellut ja levyt ainakin viimeksi OK kunnossa RAID:n mielestä
<rhkfin_> ansa: mitä uudempi e2fsprogs antaisi? Vai mahdollisesti pätevämpi skannaus alkuun?
<ansa> No jos se oikeasti jää johonkin fsck:hon looppaamaan niin eiköhän se silloin oo e2fsprogsin bugi, ja tuossa nyt on yksi major-releasekin tullut uudempi
<rhkfin_> 16.04.2 LTS tulilla, toki voi tuollaisiin olla tullut merkittäviä(?) päivityksiä ei-LTS:issäkin
<rhkfin_> MIstä löytäisi fsck:n logia bootista..
<rhkfin_> ?
<ansa>  se pyrkii tallettamaan /var/log/fsck/:n alle bootin logit
<rhkfin_> siellä oli 2 tyhjää tiedostoa..
<ansa> joo, voi olla että jos oot ne bootissa keskeyttänyt niin ei jää talteen mitään
<rhkfin_> mdadm: active devices 2, working devices 2
<rhkfin_> mikäs smartctl oli millä levyn kuntoa pääsi lukemaan, katsotaanpa sekin..
<ansa> Onhan se oikeasti jäänyt jumiin ettei vain ole vaan kestänyt pitkään? Sopiva osio ja hitaat levyt niin voi kestää aika tovinkin.
<rhkfin_> Vois sitä koittaa toki taas, mutta on se joskus takonut tosi pitkäänkin. KOtelossa 64Gt SSD jossa mm. root ja sit raid-peilattuna 2x1T levyä, joissa homet ja datat. Lienee mahdollista, että toi 1T skannaus kestäis pitkään.
<ansa> Jos siellä on oikeasti joku virhetilanne, niin voi kestää erityisenkin kauan kun siellä aletaan tarkastelemaan tarkemminkin että mitä vois olla pielessä.
<rhkfin_> Kiva olis saada sitä jotain raporttia lennossa. Mut ehkäpä vielä yritän ja annan ruksutella pitkään
<rhkfin_> Nonni, katselin logia emergency modessa, joka aukesi kun fsck oli rullaillut oman aikansa. Logi aukesi sysctl -jotain tms
<rhkfin_> Systemd-udevd: Process /lib/udev/hdparm failed with exit code 5
<rhkfin_> Systemd-udevd: Process /sbin/mdadm --incremental /dev/sdb2 --offroot failed with exit code 1
<rhkfin_> Systemd-fsck: /dev/mapper/vghaapa3-lvdata contains a file system with errors, check forced
<rhkfin_>  ja sit samalle osiolle: unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually (i.e. without -a or -p options)
<rhkfin_> fsck failed with error code 4
<rhkfin_> Eli fsck oli yrittänyt tarkastaa lvm-levyä ilmeisesti vielä sen jälkeen kun RAIDin käynnistys oli failannut eikä näin varmaan tosiaankaan löydä tolkkua fs:ää sieltä. Vaikuttaako tolkulta analyysiltä?
<rhkfin_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1568097
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1568097 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Error messages about mdadm --incremental failing" [High,Fix released]
<rhkfin_> Ilmeisesti tunnettu bugi 16.04.X:ssä, korjattu uudemmassa mdadm:ssa (joka löytyy mm. 16.10:sta, ei backportattu 16.04:n)
<rhkfin_> ja https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1587142
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1587142 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Shutdown hangs in md kworker after "Reached target Shutdown."" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rhkfin_> Oho, edellinen kirjautuminen Launchpadiin 2014..
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-03
<Talikka> Ubuntu MATEn grub-valikko kuluttaa koko suorittimen tehon. Kun Linux tai Windows siitä käynnistyy, tuulettimen hurina pienenee merkittävästi. Kyseessä läppäri, jossa Windows seiskan ja kympin (64 bit) rinnalla Ubuntu MATE (32 bit).
<Talikka> Kuumenee merkittävästi. Lisäksi tämä grub on hidas vastaanottamaan käskyjä näppäimistöltä (nuoli alas/ylös).
<Hejkki> huomenta päivää. onko jollaki keinoa millä pienentää pdf-tiedostojen kokoa? Mulla olis yks ~50 meganen pdf tiedosto jonka sivuilla on paljon pieniä kuvia joilla suuri resoluutio
<Hejkki> eli siis ne on jollaki pdf-ohjelmalla aikoinaan tehty ja venytetty pieneksi vaan iso kuva sinne, ja kun sitä nyt jälkeen päin zoomaa, niin suurennettaessa tarkkenee hyvin paljon (turhaan)
<Hejkki> pitäis saada ainakin 90% koosta poijjes, mielellän enempikin
<Laodikea> Onko niissä PDF:issä jotain muuta sisältöä kuin kuvia?
<Laodikea> Tai niin, nythän oli kyse vain yhdestä tiedostosta
<Hejkki> tektiä on
<Hejkki> yksi tieosto jossa on monta sivua ja joka sivulla tekstiä ja jokunen kuva
<Laodikea> Aivan, tuollaiseen tilanteeseen ei tule mitään hyvää ideaa mieleen
<Hejkki> 2-3 minuuttia menee tollasen pdf:n lataamiseen mun yhteydellä jos nettiin tollasen pukkaa
<Hejkki> siis netistä kotiappäi
<StockAntenna> kuvat pois
<rhkfin_> MIkäs se, pdftk tms osaa kaikenlaisia temppuja PDF:ille
<rhkfin_> tai gs: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478186
<Hejkki> joo jonku gs jepun löysinki, kiitti silti =)D
<Hejkki> pieneni toi 50 meganen tiedosto 1,9 megaan
<GrishNak> Kappas, 16.04.3 lts julkaistu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-04
<Mirv> pitääpä finnish remixiä puuhata siitä taas
<rhkfin_> GrishNak: kappas kappas, jee. Tutkimaan olisko siellä mdadm päivittynyt :)
<rhkfin_> (ei ole)
<rhkfin_> MItenkäs se rolling updates -homma meni, tulikos Ubuntuun joku uus juttu, et viitsisi ehkä irroittautua LTS:stä
<Mirv> rhkfin_: monimutkainen kysymys, mutta a) rolling-distroahan ei tullut, mutta dev-distro väittää sellainen riittävissä määrin olevan koska automatisoitu testaus varmistaa vähintään esim. desktopille pääsyn aina, eli proposed -> release -testaus paketeille b) LTS:ssä on rolling HW-tuki joka buustaa aika paljon laitetukea ja graffatehoja.. ja 16.04:ssa siis nyt niin että jokaiselle .2 tai .3
<Mirv> asentaneelle päivittyy kernel, mesa (OpenGL) ja X.org automaattisesti aina .5:een saakka joka vastaa 18.04:ää. .0/.1:n asentaneet voivat valita siirtyvänsä tähän myös, mutta vaikkeivat siirrykään niin saavat nyt "rolling" mesa-päivitykset eli kaikilla on nyt jo Mesa 17.0.x käytössä tässä viime viikkoina
<Mirv> tuo mesan automaattinen päivittyminen kaikille on aika kiva esim jos pelaa jotain
<rhkfin_> UUsissa asennuksissa toi testaus ehkä puree, mutta vaikea uskoa, että se pelaa vanhojen asennusten kanssa 'satavarmasti' :)
<Mirv> joo se ei se satavarmaa ole se dev-version toimivuus, kyllä mä tykkään itse LTS:stä jos töitä pitää tehdä. etenkin tosiaan kun LTS:ään saa nyt uudet kernelit, grafiikka-ajurit yms.
<StockAntenna> LTS rulettaa
<pesasa> Mä siirryin uuden työpöytäkoneen kanssa Kubuntusta käyttämään KDE Neon:ia. Pohjalla Ubuntun LTS ja päällä tuore KDE:n Plasma-työpöytä.
<pesasa> Oma fiilis on, että toimii ehkä hiukan Kubuntua kivammin. Kubuntussa tuntui välillä olevan joitain ikäviä bugeja, jotka eivät sitten voineet päivittyä pois ennen seuraavaa julkaisua 6kk:n tai 2 vuoden päästä. Neonista (KDE:n / Plasman) rypyt suoristuvat nopeammin, mutta alla silti vakaa LTS.
<pesasa> Tosin Ubuntun bluetoot-audion soisin korjaantuvan pikemmin.
<rhkfin_> pesasa: onko bugit enemmän KDE vai alustabugeja? Kubuntun KDE ei tietenkään joo påäviity kovin nopeasti.
<rhkfin_> Ehkä tuollainen tiheään päivittyvä työpöytä ja verkkaisempi LTS alla -kombo voisi olla aika hyvä
<rhkfin_> Neon näyttää juuri tuota tosiaan olevan. Potentiaalinen vaihtoehto!
<rhkfin_> TOsin tuo mdadm tarvitsisi saada päivittymään uuteen jollain konstilla -> mahdollinen poistuminen LTS:stä :/
<pesasa> rhkfin_: Onhan noita tietty molempia, mutta oma näppituntuma on vähän ollut, että Kubuntussa olisi (KDE:ssa) toistuvasti sellaisia pieniä bugeja, joita vaan ei ole ehditty(?) viilata pois Ubuntun julkaisuaikataulun mukaan tai jotka johtuvat jonkinlaisesta "lapsipuolen asemasta" varsinaisen Ubuntun rinnalla.
<pesasa> Siis tuolla "lapsipuolen asemalla" tarkoitan lähinnä joitain sellaisia juttuja, jotka varsinaisessa Ubuntussa on viilattu toimimaan Unityä silmällä pitäen ottamatta huomioon muita käyttöliittymiä.
<Iltsu> mä löysin desktop-linuxin uudestaan kun uuden koneen myötä pistin testiks sisään Ubuntun ja siihen i3wm:n
<Iltsu> rakastuin
<StockAntenna> kohtahan nuo tarpeet korvata Unity jollain loppuvat
<StockAntenna> kun mainstream Ubuntu palaa hiirinarun päähän talutettavaksi
<pesasa> Eihän se vaihdu kuin tarpeeksi korvata Gnome jollakin. ;-)
<StockAntenna> eiks Gnome olekaan hyvis?
<ninnnu> onko se ollu ikinä
<motalb> ainakin tykkäsin gnomesta ennen unityä, ja siirryin xfce
<ninnnu> vähän sama kyl tais tapahtua mullaki
<motalb> xubuntussakin on kommervenkkinsä, mutta ei mikään systeemi/työpöytä koskaan täydellinen ole
<ernie77> vanhat ohjelmat ei tykkää uusista työpöydistä ja niiden teemoista
<StockAntenna> tuo xfce näyttää tosiaan vanhanajan Ubuntulle
<Hejkki> Tietääkö joku miten ton Chrome-selaimen käyttäjänvaihto pitäis toimia? Tuola ylläällä oikeassa kulmassa on noi sulje, maksimoi ja pienennä -napit... sen vasemmalla puolella lukee mun nimi
<Hejkki> mut lisäsin sinne käyttäjän mutta en saa vaihdettua nyt ollenkaan käyttäjää
<Hejkki> mullon erikseen omalla nimellä ja sit työpaikan jutut, mut ei vaan vaihdu, klikkaan sit hiiren vasemmalla tai oikealla
<Hejkki> onko kukaan käyttäny tota toimintoa edes?
<Hejkki> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o20iqxvuxye5p9p/switch-user.png?dl=0
<Hejkki> ai minä hölömö, se avaa uuden ikkunan tuonne taakse, piiloon
<Hejkki> noh
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-05
<Mirv> no niin, väsään ja testaan nyt tuota 16.04.3-fi-remixiä
<Mirv> tuota sais "me too"-klikkailla https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1574638
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1574638 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox has non-functional preferred language after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> hieman harmittava bugi
<Mirv> ok, nyt olisi 16.04.3 ladattavissa, laittakaapa lataukseen jos pystytte myös jakamaan
<Mirv> tuossa olisi magnet-linkki http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25245868/
<Mirv> myös alempa torrent-ikoni sivulla http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa-ubuntu/ (suoraa latausta ei ole vielä päivitetty koska se ei ole vielä peilipalvelimella)
<Talikka> Mistä löydän torrentin 16.04.3 finnishremix?
<Mirv> Talikka: magnet-linkki on kuten yllä mainittu, ei tarvitse varsinaista .torrent-tiedostoa. esim. Transmissioniin voi suoraan avata lataa-ubuntu-sivulta sen alemman magnet-kuvakkeen linkin
<Mirv> tai tuosta pastebinistä kopioida Transmissioniin Tiedosto -> Avaa osoite...
<Talikka> niin yritin mutta ei onnistunut, yritän uudestan
<Talikka> 32-bittisistä ei liene ollut tapana tehdä finnish remixiä viime vuosina
<Talikka> eli jos laitan magnetin tulemaan, se jakaa sitten myös niille jotka käyttävät torrent-tiedostoa?
<Talikka> en oikein vieläkään ymmärrä miten nämä toimivat :>
<Mirv> Talikka: en ole enää tehnyt, 14.04 32-bit löytyy edelleen
<Mirv> Talikka: joo siis jos lataat magnetin kautta koko tiedoston ja jätät ohjelman pyörimään (ja annat sen esim käynnistyä automaattisesti että se on aina taustalla), niin silloin jos on muita lataajia niin jakaa sitä tiedostoa
<Hejkki> Iltsu: saitko toimiin näytön? Eiks näytöissä ole jokasessa sellanen "auto adjust" toiminto ihan näytön nappuloista
<Talikka> hassu sanamuoto: "kokeillaksesi tai asentaaksesi tavallisia lataussivun kautta löytyviä USB-tikun/DVD-levyn kirjoitus- ja asennusohjeita. - - Noudata Ubuntu Finnish Remixiä"
<Talikka> https://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_Finnish_Remix
<Talikka> (vähän vääristelin)
<Iltsu> Hejkki, ei siinä ollu mitää muuta vikaa ku mun omassa päässä :D tarkistin netin arvosteluist et semmoset ne reunat kuuluu ollakki :D
<GrishNak> Kysynpä nyt piruuttani, lueskelin tosta Waylandista ja Nvidian ajuriongelmista, ei vissiin kannata päivittää 17.10neen?
<GrishNak> Ja miulla on Nvidian näyttis
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-06
<Tekno_> hei
<Tekno_> miten sais lubunxun kevyemmäks?
<Echramath> Aja kaikkea pelkässä screenissä?
<Echramath> Onko sulla miten paljon muistia siinä vehkeessä? SSD/HDD?
<Tekno_> hdd
<Tekno_> kuka on vieny mun nickin
<Tekno_> 512M muistia
<Echramath> Voitko vaikuttaa kumpaankaan seikkaan?
<Echramath> Meinasin nimittäin ehdottaa, että tiputa swappineessia, mutta tuolla muistimäärällä se vakio voi olla ihan hyväkin
<Tekno_> läppäri
<Tekno_> Mem:            493         292          71          16         129         161
<Tekno_> Swap:           509         145         364
<Echramath> Ja mihin käyttöön sitä meinaat?
<Tekno_> netti
<Echramath> Elikkäs vepin selaus?
<Tekno_> ju
<Echramath> Vähän heikolta tuntuu silleen, että mun mielestä 4G ei riittänyt vepin selaamiseen millään normaalilla selaimella
<Laodikea> 512 on nykyään joo liian vähän verkon selaamiseen, ellei käytä lynxiä/w3m:ää tai muuta textipohjaista selainta
<Tekno_> saaks firefoxia mitenkä kevyemmäks
<Tekno_> tai tätä ikkunointijärjestelmää
<Tekno_> näkeeks mistää mitä palvelut syö muistia
<Tekno_> kuinka paljo
<Echramath> Ei se ikkunointijärjestelmä vie kuin murusia verrattuna siihen, että moderni selain pamahtaa päälle
<Echramath> Ne selaimet kirjoittaa jo ihan tajuttomasti cachetavara levyllekin
<Echramath> Mitä voisi nopeuttaa laittamalla sen kirjoittamaan muistiin
<Echramath> Mitä sulla ei ole
<Echramath> Tietty tapa kaikki mainokset
<Echramath> Flashia ei pidä asentaa missään tapauksessa
<Tekno_> 85MB vie muistia ilman mitää ohjelmia
<Tekno_> miten saan pienemmäks
<Tekno_> vaikka puolet pois
<Echramath> Edelleen, mitä hyötyä, Firefox tulee, näkee sun 40MB ja hukkaa sen hampaankoloonsa?
<Echramath> Jos keksit sille jotain muuta käyttöä voit asentaa siihen vaikka ratpoisonin
<Tekno_> mikä se o
<Laodikea> Joo, Lubuntun työpöytäympäristö ei vie kuin sen n. 100 Mt, mutta Firefox vie sitten loput
<Laodikea> Kun mulla oli koneessa 2 Gt Ramia, niin Google mapsin tai Whatsapp webin avaaminen saattoi kaataa selaimen tai jumiuttaa koko koneen
<Laodikea> 8 Gt:n kanssa ei ole ollut enää ongelmaa
<Tekno_> firefoxin kanssa muistin käyttö 337MB
<Laodikea> aivan, ei se voi ottaa enempää muistia, kuin mitä on saatavill
<Tekno_> miks se jättää noin paljo käyttämättä
<Talikka> auttaa usein, kun ottaa javascriptin ja evästeet pois käytöstä selailussa... tosin osa sivustoista toimii huonosti sitten
<Tekno_> miten tota buff/cache määrää vähennetää
<Talikka> k-meleon on kevyt Windowsin puolella
<Laodikea> En tiedä, miksi muistia varautuu vain tuon verran, mutta ajattelen, että muistia pitää olla vapaana, jotta itse käyttöjärjestelmä voi toimia, ja toisaalta FF voi haluta riittävän pitkiä yhtenäisiä muistialueita, joita ei ole saatavissa enempää
<Echramath> Mulla on edelleen sellainen skripti ajossa minuutin välein, että jos loadit on yli 12, tapetaan kaikki vivaldiprosessit
<Tekno_> testaan pienentää swappinessii
<Echramath> Miksi sä haluat pienentää cachen käyttöä?
<Tekno_> koska mä voin
<Tekno_> cache on hitaampaa ku ram
<Echramath> Eikun toihan meinaa paljonko ramista käytetään cachena
<Laodikea> Mä ennemmin lisäisin swapin määrää
<Tekno_> e. Swappiness can have a value between 0 and 100, the default value is 60. A low value causes the kernel to avoid swapping,
<Tekno_> laitoin 10
<Echramath> Toi on hyvä veto kyllä sinällään
<Tekno_> swapping = cachetus kiintolevylle
<Tekno_> reboottaan
<Tekno_> katotaa sit muistin käyttö
<Echramath> Ei sitä sanota cachetukseksi
<Echramath> Se on just toisinpäin
<Echramath> Cachetus on sitä, että käytetään nopeampaa mediaa hitaammaan sijasta
<Tekno_> ei muuttunu mihinkää
<Tekno_> eiku nii emmä muistanu ees kattoa paljo itse swap oli käytös
<Tekno_> nyt ainaki on vaan 1MB
<Echramath> Ei sitä noin voi verrata
<Echramath> Ja oikeastaan swappiness vaikuttaa lähinnä siihen meneekö taustalla olevia prosesseja swappiin
<Echramath> Itseäni rasitti kun kerran muistia on niin miksi joku softa pitää päästää swappiin jos en katso sitä pariin minuuttiin
<Tekno_> no miks sinne pitäs yleensäkä mitää laittaa
<Tekno_> enne ku tarvii
<Echramath> Saa enemmän tilaa levycachelle, mikä ei ole täysin tyhmä idea sekään
<Echramath> Siis jos koneessa on vähän muistia, itse ostin lisää muistia niin oli tyhmää että se teki sitä yhä
<Tekno_> ai miten lisää levycachelle
<Echramath> Jos siirtää prosessaja swappiin se ei vie muistia
<Echramath> --> enemmän tilaa cachettaa levyä
<Tekno_> jaanii
<Tekno_> onks täski käytös joku levycache
<Tekno_> miten sen saa pois
<Echramath> Saa sen kai testitarkoituksessa pois mutta miksi haluaisit?
<Tekno_> koska riittäis paremmi rammia firefoxille
<Echramath> Kyllä se sitten häätää sieltä jos tarvitaan
<Echramath> Lisäksi se firefox kirjoittaa levylle omia cachetuksiaan ja sitten jos sitä levyä ei ole cachetettu niin se kyllä romahtaa
<Tekno_> jaa nii se on kirjotus cache
<Echramath> Kirjoitus ja luku
<Echramath> Toimivat ehdotukset 1) lisää muistia 2) SSD 3) vaihda koko kone 4) vaihde Firefox
<Tekno_> mitä tekee swappiness 0
<Tekno_> swappaako se ollenkaa
<Echramath> Ei, se on normaalikäytössä huonohko idea ilmeisesti
<Echramath> Toi muuttui tuossa jossain kernelissä sillai, että 1 onkin se vanha "älä swappaa ellei ole pakko"
<Laodikea> Ongelmana on se, että verkkosivut ovat nykyään niin raskaita, että ne vaativat paljon muistia
<Tekno_> reilu 100MB jää firefoxin kans käyttämättä
<Echramath> Se on aikalailla satunnaista, että mitä se milloinkin syö ja mitä ei
<Echramath> Vissiin ainakin osa selaimista laskee paljonko muistia voi käyttää sillä perusteella paljonko sitä on
<Laodikea> Suunnilleen saman verran oli vapaana, kun oli 2 Gt RAMia, sitten kun lisäsi, niin pelkkä selain haukkasi samassa käytössä yli 2 Gt
<Echramath> Mulla esim. on 8gt koneessa 200MB vapaana
<Echramath> Ylläripylläri 4gt oli sama tilanne
<Echramath> Kyllä se kaikki menee
<Laodikea> Mulla on 7,8 GiB:stä käytössä vain 2,9 GiB, mutta ei oo vielä ollut tietokone kovin kauaa päällä
<Tekno_> lukeeks sul available kohdassa 200mb
<Tekno_> ku pistät free -m
<Tekno_> mul on siinä ny 128mb
<Echramath> Juu
<Echramath> Muisti tykkää kun sitä käytetään
<Echramath> Ei kun siis oikeasti muistia ei kiinnosta, mutta minä tykkään, koska maksoin siitä rahaa kreikkalaiselle kampakauppiaalle
<Echramath> On muuten ebay-aikana paljon helpompi ostaa muistia vanhoihin vehkeisiin
<Echramath> Tekno_: Mä tein tuosta säikeen, eipä siitä oikein selkoa tullut ja perinteiseen tapaan ihmiset alkoi keskustella jostain ihan muusta https://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=51745.0
<Tekno_> joo
<Tekno_> no tultiinko siinä mihinkään lopputulokseen
<Echramath> Eipä oikein
<Tekno_> hyvin kyllä SSD:t tuntuu toimivan vaikka oiski kovaa käyttöä
<Tekno_> onks kelllää esim. tääl todistetusti hajonnu liian kirjottelun takia?
<Tekno_> tai yleensäkä hajonnu
<Tekno_> mul on ainaki ollu iha käyttislevynä iät ja ajat
<Tekno_> swapit ja indeksoinnit ja kaikki paskat pääl
<Tekno_> hajoamista odotellessa
<Echramath> Kyllä ne aikoinaan kului oikeasti
<Echramath> Kehitys kehittyy
<ninnnu> Töissä laukes yks /home ssd neljän vuoden lähes 24/7 käytön jälkeen
<Radeon> Hei, mitä pitäisi tehdä kun 16.04 LTS versio ei avaudu, tulee musta tausta näytölle ja  tekstiä: /dev/sdb1 contains a file system wiht errors
<Echramath> Tuleeko siinä vielä joku prompti?
<Radeon> Run fsck manually
<Radeon> Laitan tähän vähän pitemmän vikatekstin mitä kone herjaa: /dev/sdb1 contains a file systems whit errors, check forced. Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found.
<Radeon> Teksti jatkuu:/dev/sdb1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<Echramath> Tuleeko siihen se prompti missä voi kirjoittaa jotain?
<Echramath> Mä en enää muista, on vuosisata kun olisin ollut noin katastrofaalisessa tilanteessa, että se ei osaa korjata mahdollista ongelmaa itsekseen
<Radeon> aa nyt taidan ymmärtää, siihen tulee:(initramfs)
<Echramath> Onko sulla livemediaa?
<ninnnu> eihän tohon livemediaa tarvi
<ninnnu> fsck /dev/sdb1
<Radeon> Anteeksi, mitä se tarkoittaa, minulla on Ubuntu  16.04 LTS asennuslevy kyllä
<ninnnu> kirjoita ny vain toi
<ninnnu> Teoria vois olla että toi ei automaattistartattuna korjaa mitään mitä ei oo varmasti turvallista, mutta jos se löytää vammoja joihin halutaan käyttäjältä go/no-go niin sitten pitää suorittaa käsiajo
<Echramath> Osaakohan joku vastata niihin kysymyksiin järkevästi?
<ninnnu> mä sanon aina "joo" :P
<Radeon> Tein niin kuin ninnu vinkkasit
<Radeon> Ja kone vastaa:/dev/sdb1 contains a file system with errors, check forced. Pass 1: Checking idodes, blocks, and sizes Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list fount. Fix<y>?
<Radeon> Kirjoittelen tätä tekstiä Ipadiltä ja katselen tuota tkoneen mustaa ruutua.
<Echramath> Kyllä mä niihin lyön aina yesiä
<yaquya> Hei, olisko ideoita. Laitoin huvikseni testimielessä Ubuntu 17.10 testikoneeseen ja totesin että ei se siinä mopokoneessa toimi. Nyt en kuitenkaan enää millään saa sitä boottaamaan USB:sta. BIOS -asetukset vekslattu moneen kertaan edestakaisin ja myös palautettu oletuksiin, millään ei ole vaikutusta. Vedin SSD:nkin jo sileäksi, koneessa ei nyt ole siis käyttistä. Sainko verkonpainon?
<yaquya> Kone on Lenovo 100-15lby. Secure Boot on testattu pois/päälle, yms yms. Aiemmin on kaikki toiminut hyvin.
<Radeon> KIITOS TUESTA, kone aukesi taas normaaliksi
<yaquya> Ainiin ja testasin 2 eri tikulla, latailin myös kahdella eri koneella uudet ISO:t mutta sekään ei auttanut
<Radeon> Miksihän tuo aukeamisprotokolla noin temppuilee, onko se Ubuntun ominaisuus?
<Talikka> minulla oli ongelmia joidenkin tikkujen kanssa myös tuon secure bootin kanssa, jotkin tikut toimivat paremmin
<Talikka> millä tyhjensit ssd:n?
<Talikka> onko nappia "start from device"?
<Laodikea> Hyviä kysymyksiä, mutta ei kys. tyyppi näytä enää olevan täällä
<Talikka> Eikö? Ennäe, että hän olisi hävinnyt.
<Talikka> En ymmärrä.
<ninnnu> kannattaa otta join/partit pois ignoresta
<Talikka> En ole ikinä ottanut niitä  ignoreen.
<Talikka> Muiden henkilöiden liittymiset ja poistumiset kyllä näkyvät.
<ninnnu> no sit sulla pitäs näkyä tääki: 19:00 -!- yaquya [~yaquya@dygyh7yj4ckb06kxltnvy-4.rev.dnainternet.fi] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<Talikka> Niin pitäisi, mutta ei nåäy...
<Talikka> No, ehkä se oli jokin tilapäinen irccloud-ongelma
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-01
<MillerBoss28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MillerBoss28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MillerBoss28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MillerBoss28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<GDiaX22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GDiaX22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GDiaX22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<GDiaX22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ninnnu> jaahas vai niin
<MetaNova8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MetaNova8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MetaNova8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MetaNova8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<x49F> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<x49F> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<x49F> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<x49F> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oleo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<oleo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<oleo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Cronus2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cronus2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cronus2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Cronus2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cheapie2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheapie2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cheapie2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cheapie2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nikow14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nikow14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nikow14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nikow14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<beaky8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<beaky8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<beaky8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<beaky8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<loeken24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<loeken24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<loeken24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<loeken24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Remco10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Remco10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Remco10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Remco10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<thejoecarroll15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thejoecarroll15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thejoecarroll15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thejoecarroll15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SakiiR25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SakiiR25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kirvesAxe> ninnnu, oisit nyt jättäny sen ässän päälle pidemmäks aikaa ku kolmeks sekunniks...
<Schroeder4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Schroeder4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Schroeder4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Schroeder4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Contessa> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Contessa> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Contessa> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Contessa> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pilottage18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pilottage18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pilottage18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pilottage18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<patate17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<patate17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<patate17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<patate17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zx325> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zx325> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zx325> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zx325> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<eldritch20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eldritch20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eldritch20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eldritch20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<acronix0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<acronix0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<acronix0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<acronix0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<steven8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<steven8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<steven8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<simon_-_24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<simon_-_24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<simon_-_24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<simon_-_24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Waggie6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Waggie6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Waggie6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Waggie6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mort24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mort24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mort24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mort24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dx27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dx27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dx27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dx27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kirvesAxe> hnngh
<Contessa> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Contessa> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Contessa> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Contessa> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<RyZum> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RyZum> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<RyZum> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<RyZum> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ninnnu> kirvesAxe: Ei pystyny, Charserv sanoi ei ja ku yritin sanoa Chanserville joo niin se sano "et saa"
<kirvesAxe> :(
<kirvesAxe> kenelläs ne oikeudet on sanoo ChanServille että nyt saa?
<Zapy26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zapy26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zapy26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zapy26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Mirv> kiitos Tm_T
<kirvesAxe> :)
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-05
<Talikka> Terve taas! Olen saanut paljon hyviä ajatuksia (ja oikeastaan työpaikankin) Ubuntun käytön edistämiseksi. Onko täällä muuten hämeenlinnalaisia tai FLUG-ihmisiä?
<hahlo> Talikka: terve, pääsitkö oikein canonicallille töihin?
<Talikka> En sentään.
<Talikka> Tampereelle.
<Talikka> Koneet kiertoon oy.
<Hahlo[m]> Ok
<Talikka> ottanen yhteyttä Kalle Elonheimoon myös.
#ubuntu-fi 2019-07-31
<RampantPanda> Onkohan ubuntun suomi-repot kyykyssä vai onko mulla bitti vinossa?
